# Headamp Pico Power Impressions Thread



## En_R

*Let's get the ball rolling:*











*More to come.The photos are crap. This drink is tasty.*




*
Broke open a NOS pair of HP1000s. Drinking helped. Review coming?*





*Update: Initial Impressions*

Well hopefully most people who are in this batch have received their Picos by now… time for some initial impressions.

Since my Pico Power (which I will now call the PP) is red, and my TH900 is red, and since I'm also secretly a communist I will be using this combo for now. What about the HP1000's? Pshhh, that's so last week/World War II.

First off is the noise floor… or hiss.. background noise. Whatever you want to call it. With the volume knob at 50% the Pico Power has significant humming with the TH900's at high gain, an almost inaudible "bzz" at medium gain (the gain setting which is optimal for these cans), and dead silent at low gain. I'll test later with IEM's and the low gain setting but needless to say the Pico is excellent in this regard. (If you are wondering, with the TH900 50% at medium gain is borderline painful/ music for grandpa, while 50% at high gain will most likely result in temporary deafness/tinnitus).

Also a point to note: I don't know if it's because of the PP's laid back presentation, or neutral sound signature but I had an overwhelming urge to turn up the volume knob even though I knew better. So say "no" to hearing loss.

I'll list some tracks as a reference when appropriate.

*Bass*: The PP tames the slightly bloomy bass of the TH900 while retaining the bass slam. Very punchy sounding amp. Bass extension suffers slightly, and it has a noticeably shorter bass decay than the Portaphile. Still- clean, powerful, and controlled bass from the TH900's, without a lot of the "bloom" is quite nice.
("Softly as a Morning Sunrise" from Hiromi's Sonicbloom)

*Speed/Transients*: Amp has excellent driver control. The TH900's are a relatively fast pair of cans, and with the PP it shows. ("Aerodynamic" from Daft Punk)

*Detail Extraction*: I don't know if it's my lack of intimacy with the TH900's (I've used them for maybe 6 hours?) but to me this amp (while quite good) is not the last word in detail extraction. It's minor nuances here and there, for example 1.08 seconds into Pixies "Where is My Mind" you hear a tiny click (I assume it's two drumsticks being hit together). With the PP it's just a dull "click", but switching to the RX MK3b the sound was more clear, sort of a snappy "clack". Other small things.. like the pressing of a piano pedal being made more audible, the slight shuffle of a persons behind (this was great, the MK3b sort of gave me a sonic image of where her butt was going..). Just nitpicking.

*Mids*: Liquid smooth. For me this is how I want my mids: you add nothing and take nothing away. ("Samson" by Regina Spektor)

*Treble*: Fiona Apple still hurts my ears with every S uttered, but this is the TH900's fault, not the amps. The amp actually helped out a bit here, and mellowed them out a bit. Like putting a band-aid over the gaping festering wound that used to be my ear drum.

I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.

*Soundstage*: Soundstage is relatively smaller (compared to the Portaphile/MX3-b), and not as airy. Soundstage is well defined. Imaging is very precise…. I will reserve judgement on the space and depth of the imaging for later. Will also have to listen more to get a better feel on layering and instrument separation too (going to lean towards "good" for now).

Overall a very solid amp. Still need to do that thing where people turn the volume up real high to check for distortion... I might pass. Near the end I decided to switch it up and connect a pair of LCD-3's to the PP for 10 minutes and the sound I got from the pairing oddly reminded me of the 007 MK1 + KGSSHV in some ways.. but then again it was 2 AM and I was half-dead.


----------



## dallan

Looks great, sounds very good, especially for the size.  I have only had a short listen but so far very happy.  Give a full and detailed sound and blows away other portable amps IMO.  Wonderful, more to come.


----------



## feverfive

Nice!!  The newest FOTM for us to salivate over!!  (I mean this in a tongue-in-cheek manner, so please don't hate)  I do find it interesting that "portable" amps seem to be getting bigger these days...usually b/c DACs are now being stuffed into the box as well.  Guess amp makers are just doing what the market expects.  I have no doubts the consensus will be that Headamp has another winner here with this offering.


----------



## En_R

feverfive said:


> Nice!!  The newest FOTM for us to salivate over!!  (I mean this in a tongue-in-cheek manner, so please don't hate)  I do find it interesting that "portable" amps seem to be getting bigger these days...usually b/c DACs are now being stuffed into the box as well.  Guess amp makers are just doing what the market expects.  I have no doubts the consensus will be that Headamp has another winner here with this offering.




Who knows.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Nice!!  The newest FOTM for us to salivate over!!  (I mean this in a tongue-in-cheek manner, so please don't hate)  I do find it interesting that "portable" amps seem to be getting bigger these days...usually b/c DACs are now being stuffed into the box as well.  Guess amp makers are just doing what the market expects.  I have no doubts the consensus will be that Headamp has another winner here with this offering.


 
  they started getting bigger when people started carrying larger cell phones.  when everyone was carrying an iPod Nano people wanted an appropriately tiny amp.  The Pico Power is really not all that big.  Some of the newer DAC/Amps being talked about are about 4x the size in volume, and 1/8th the battery life.  for a 2x9V amp i think this is the smallest one


----------



## MilesDavis2

First pico for me...I am now a believer.


----------



## rudi0504

My pico power on the Way to me 
  thank you Justin


----------



## charlie0904

justin's stuff is nothing short of quality.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Looks great, sounds very good, especially for the size.  I have only had a short listen but so far very happy.  Give a full and detailed sound and blows away other portable amps IMO.  Wonderful, more to come.


 
   
   
  as far as I can remember, I kinda like it better than my previous SR71A. How would you compare it with your Lisa III.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> as far as I can remember, I kinda like it better than my previous SR71A. How would you compare it with your Lisa III.


 
  Lisa lll is better in the SQ department, but it is also twice as big and only has RCA's out.  Can't comment on the current incarnation of Lisa though.  Lisa lll is more of a transportable and is difficult to carry.  I had a setup that worked for it with a harness from the rca to LOD but the I eventually had rca problems and now a crackly volume pod.  
   
  The build quality on the Pico Power is way better than Lisa lll, and that is very important for a portable.  It is built like a tank where as I the Lisa seems more fragile.  The Lisa is more of a home amp that is easy to take on vacation but you can't comfortably walk around with.
   
   

   

   

   
  Edit-of course the Pico Power is upside down the way my day has continued to be.........Got to get my head on straight when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## dallan

Has anyone noticed low listening levels have a channel imbalance?  I notice with my Edition 8 that the right side comes on in my quiet listening unless i turn it up a bit over my level at those times, to get it to work i have to use the iem gain setting.  Guess it is not a big deal but it surprised me when i realized.  Maybe the Ed 8 is more sensitive than i though too.  Not as bad with the ES10 which i had assumed was an easier to drive headphone.  Sure it isn't even noticeable with harder to drive headphones or in the outside setting that a portable is normally used for.


----------



## En_R

dallan said:


> Has anyone noticed low listening levels have a channel imbalance?  I notice with my Edition 8 that the right side comes on in my quiet listening unless i turn it up a bit over my level at those times, to get it to work i have to use the iem gain setting.  Guess it is not a big deal but it surprised me when i realized.  Maybe the Ed 8 is more sensitive than i though too.  Not as bad with the ES10 which i had assumed was an easier to drive headphone.  Sure it isn't even noticeable with harder to drive headphones or in the outside setting that a portable is normally used for.




What gain setting?


----------



## dallan

Both medium and High.  If I put it to low,which I assume is for iems, it is low enough that I listen louder than that level even in tha quiet.  Really it isn't that big of a deal but I was surprised, hope it is not just the one I got though because I am a bit sensitive to imbalances generally.  Like I said outside it is a nonissue but in the house it is apparent at lower level listening.  I guess I will wait and see if others notice it as they start arriving.
   
  Edit- i checked how loud for the imbalance on iem's and it is just a fraction louder to eliminate the imbalance than where the Fostex HP-P1 is useable.  The sound quality was so much better, even at equal volume that i can not see using the Fostex output even for iems.  The Pico Power sound quality is just in a different league.


----------



## En_R

dallan said:


> Both medium and High.  If I put it to low,which I assume is for iems, it is low enough that I listen louder than that level even in tha quiet.  Really it isn't that big of a deal but I was surprised, hope it is not just the one I got though because I am a bit sensitive to imbalances generally.  Like I said outside it is a nonissue but in the house it is apparent at lower level listening.  I guess I will wait and see if others notice it as they start arriving.




I have it as well, but only on very low volumes. This is also an issue with the ALO RX MK3-b (although much more pronounced on that one). I believe it is due to the volume pot... but I'm sure Justin will clarify. 

Both of these amps are meant to be used with hard to drive full sized cans so usually this is a non issue, but I have found the Pico to have almost zero background noise or hiss on IEM's, even on high gain.The MK3 pales in comparison.


----------



## justin w.

It is the volume pot, all of the small ones used in portables will have imbalance at low levels.  I hand test all of them and only use the best ones.  It's always a good idea to use the lowest gain possible.  If your volume control isn't maxed out, then your gain setting is not too low.  The digital volume controls don't have that problem, but they all add noise that would be significant on the higher gain settings.


----------



## dallan

Thanks for the clarification Justin.  It isn't really an issue, just minor OCD on my part probably.  I did adjusted the gain settings as I said and it was fine.  It is now an integral part of my system and I am very happy with it by the way.


----------



## mtntrance

I am pretty pleased with the how low I can go on the pico power before any inbalance.  Practically to the point of silience.  This is with iems.


----------



## verber

At least on my unit, Justin's parts select is paying off.  Ran a quick test in my office, actually two.  The first was testing for the wrong thing.  The second test measure pink noise with a small mic inserted into the left headphone  (measure 85db) with the volume at the half way point.  Then I dropped the volume until it was at 42db, about 4db above the room's ambient (roughly 8 of the grip ridges).  Moved volume back to original level and played with the mic position on the right side until the meter showed 85db.  Then I dropped the volume to the same lower position I used earlier on the left channel... the meter 43-44db.  Not a bad match.  Unlike an audiologist, I don't have the ability to do real ear measurements with IEM, but I did drop the unit down to low gain, fed both channels the same signal and they seemed (to my ears) well matched. Overall, I am very impressed with the Pico Power.
   
  --Mark


----------



## dallan

It actually keeps sounding better an better to me.  Really a gem.


----------



## feverfive

Wish I was in the market for something like this when the bulk of pre-orders was occurring.  I'm impatient, a character flaw, I know.  I want/need something right now, so I have an RX MK3 on it's way to me, but I know at some point after the crush of pre-order shipping is done, this is an amp I will want to get.  Please keep the impressions coming guys


----------



## AJHeadfi

I turned away from the 9V battery or even any standard battery amp because it seemed too painful to have to exchange batteries/recharge etc. 
   
  How is the comparison with the Lisa III?


----------



## justin w.

phototristan has put up an unboxing video/review here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUwaaV6YJs5FqQ6I8ad2DdCw&feature=player_detailpage&v=2xh6FkDWKZI


----------



## IceClass

ajheadfi said:


> I turned away from the 9V battery or even any standard battery amp because it seemed too painful to have to exchange batteries/recharge etc.




Last time I had a portable amp that used 9v batteries I found it somewhat liberating. As I'm often on the road and totally off grid, it's nothing to strap a few spares together with electrical tape and chuck them in the pack.
I find it much preferable to requiring an AC outlet when power gets low. I also don't miss packing wall warts and their cables.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Thanks for the wonderful video, Phototristan. I enjoyed it.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Last time I had a portable amp that used 9v batteries I found it somewhat liberating. As I'm often on the road and totally off grid, it's nothing to strap a few spares together with electrical tape and chuck them in the pack.
> I find it much preferable to requiring an AC outlet when power gets low. I also don't miss packing wall warts and their cables.


 
  this is one reason why i made it even though it is "dated".  it is a return to simplicity.  Most of the engineering work that goes into TOTL portables these days is in DC switching power supplies and filtering out the noise they add, power optimization and trying not to let it hurt sound quality, and any software programming that comes with it.  Once that is done, you get to the work of the actual amplifier, a little chip in the corner by the headphone jack.  With this its all amplifier.


----------



## En_R

edited first post with impressions


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks for the impressions En_R. 
   
  Looking at the Pico range, if audio quality comes first, using low impedance headphones, would the PP be the choice?


----------



## En_R

ajheadfi said:


> Thanks for the impressions En_R.
> 
> Looking at the Pico range, if audio quality comes first, using low impedance headphones, would the PP be the choice?




Not sure, this is my first Pico amp. Though I will say that even though the PP is stated to drive "hard to drive full sized cans", it did just fine with the TH900.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Thanks for the impressions En_R.
> 
> Looking at the Pico range, if audio quality comes first, using low impedance headphones, would the PP be the choice?


 
  I would say it has the best sound quality overall, with any headphones, though with sensitive IEMs the Pico Slim deserves more consideration with its digital volume control.


----------



## mtntrance

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Thanks for the impressions En_R.
> 
> Looking at the Pico range, if audio quality comes first, using low impedance headphones, would the PP be the choice?


 
   
  I bought mine for use with my iems.  I had a pico slim which was outstanding but the small form factor of it was not useful for me.  As I mentioned in an early post the POT on my pico power does not demonstrate low volume in-balance issues with my particular iems (1964 Q4s).


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks folks. Next would be the power consumption and expected life span of different battery chemistries in PP? I have only found 9V rechargable batteries with low amp hour ratings, eg, 300 mAh.
   
  I see this is getting a workout over on the preorder thread.


----------



## justin w.

nominally the amp uses about 15mA of current.  so you can divide the mAh of the batteries to get a rough idea of a best-case of how long it will last


----------



## Currawong

So far so good. It works well with the Dragonfly as a source (in this case with a separate USB power supply). The overall sound is a bit mellow, probably because of the Dragonfly.


----------



## rudi0504

My pico power just arrived this afternoon , thank you Justin for sending my orange pico power .
  looks and SQ out the box excellent .
   
  source: iPhone 4 S
  amp : Headamp pico power orange 
  headphone : ULS sig DJ 
  cable : for ULS sig DJ use oyaide with rhodium connector 6,3 mm


----------



## rudi0504

Source : AK 100 DIY mod 
  lamp : pico power orange 
  Pheadphone : LCD 3
  cable : Norse audio Reign 24 braid x 21 awg
              Mini to mini Stax


----------



## IceClass

Hmmmm ... that orange Pico looks very copper.


----------



## verber

I appreciate people's pictures... but I am really looking forward to reading about what people are hearing.
   
  In the last week I have done a fair amount of listening to the Pico Power, typically a Lavry DA-11 as source, but sometimes an AQ DragonFly, and occasionally taking sound directly from the headphone jack of my iPhone.  Music is nearly all loseless 44/16 though I have a few higher resolution tracks. I have been mostly listening to HD800, though I have tried Westone 5ES and Etymotic HF5 IEM.  I have been very impressed so far. There have been no glaring flaws in the Pico Power which is pretty impressive given it's price, size, and battery power.  Tonal balance is neutral, reminding me of my Headamp GS-1.  I had no problem driving my HD800 to high listening levels with the gain set to medium.  The amplifier works well on low gain for the IEMs. I am pretty sure  I have gotten more than 20 hours on the first two sets of disposal batteries but I haven't been keep close track... my rechargeable batteries arrive today. Channels are well balanced even at low volume levels. I hear no noise with the HD800, and don't hear noise with IEM until the volume is turned high enough to damage my hearing if music was playing.
  
  Bass: clear and controlled.  The speed similar to the GS-1 and detail is close, though the GS-1 seemed to have slightly more weight / impact. It will come as no surprise that it's not at the same level as the GS-X mk2.
   
  Mids: Fairly smooth but with a bit of grain,  good level of detail, a bit lean in the lower-mids?  Depending on the track it seems to be the GS-1 equal, sometimes the GS-1 seems a bit more refined.  GS-X seemed a good bit more refined.
   
  Treble: Crisp without being glaring. At the very top end there seems to be a bit of a roll off compared to the GS-X.  Sometimes I though it was the GS-1's equal, and sometimes it didn't depending on the track.
   
  Sound Stage: Smaller than either the GS-1 or the GS-X with less  air.  This is what I most quickly noticed listening to the Pico Power.
   
  Summary for me: A battery powered amplifier which drives the HD800 as well as many desktop amplifiers I have listened to and completely blows away the amplifier found in every USB power DAC/Amp I have heard, and the few battery powered amplifiers I have tried (my experience with other battery powered amplifiers is not extensive).  On lesser tracks I sometimes couldn't tell this difference between the Pico Power and my GS-1 in blind A/B comparision.  With high quality sources it becomes clear that while the Pico Power it's not quite a battery powered GS-1, it's pretty close, and I like it more than the Gilmore Lite.  The Pico Power is good enough _for me_ that I will no longer feel compelled to haul around a wall powered amplifier when I want to listen to the HD800 outside my living room. I am not even going to bother with desk amplifier in my office anymore.  When I am not 100% focused on music, the Pico Power is good enough.


----------



## rudi0504

My. Impression with burn in about 6 hours time as follow :
   
  source : iPhone 4 S 
                AK 100 DIY mod 
  dac : ibasso DB 2 balance Dac 
  Amp : Pico Power orange colour
  headphone : ultrasone Sig DJ
                        LCD 3 
  cable : sig DJ use oyaide after market cable made in Japan 
              LCD 3 use Norse Reign cable 24 Braid x 21 awg 
              AK 100 > dB 2 use syst concept Canada optical cable 
              DB 2 > pico power use hiroshe balance to neutrik mini 3,5 mm jack
              iPhone 4 s to pico power use mini to mini Stax sr 002
   
  pico power + iPhone 4 s + ULS sig DJ 
  Gain : low gain 
  High : crisp , clean and clean with rich detail but not harsh 
  mid : sweet , clear and clean midrange 
  bass : detail , clean and very deep bass with very good impact .
  separation : for portable amp is very good separation , that I can feel the position from musician and Sanger .
  soundstage : wider than my pico Dac amp , with better depth 
   
  Pico power + AK 100 + db2 + LCD 3
  gain : high gain 
  high : with external Dac has more body compare. Direct iPhone 4 s or AK 100
  mid. : with external Dac more sweet and better body , very clear and clean
  bass : with external Dac more body and better bass impact as well   
             I can hear more body in kick drum and contra bass .
   
  conculsion :
  with or without Dac , Pico Power sound quality is excellent .
  sound quality like desktop amp , so full and rich in all range , from bass mid and high .
  The pico power is one of the best amp from my portable amp collection .
  The pico power is one of the powerful portable amp I have own .
   
  pico power in high gain is not only good for hard to drive cans like LCD 3 and T 1 and hd 800
  pico power in low gain is excellent to drive my iem like sm 64 , fit ear MH 335  DW and um miracle too 
   
  the pico amp is dead silent amp in low gain , in high gain is minimal hiss to dead silent indepent what kind of cans I use to pair with .
   
  this is my personal opinion


----------



## purk

Question.  Is the Power LED supposed to stay light at all time?  I fed the amp new batteries and the light shut off after couple of hours.  Thanks.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





purk said:


> Question.  Is the Power LED supposed to stay light at all time?  I fed the amp new batteries and the light shut off after couple of hours.  Thanks.


 
  Bravo Justin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My pico power battery run already 12 hours and still running until now .
  the power led is always stay light at all the time .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Hmmmm ... that orange Pico looks very copper.


 
  Thank you 
  It's look like copper sometimes indepent from the light from our enriroment.
  i am waiting my purple pico power too .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





currawong said:


> So far so good. It works well with the Dragonfly as a source (in this case with a separate USB power supply). The overall sound is a bit mellow, probably because of the Dragonfly.


 
  Hi Currawong 
  may I ask you about the dragonfly ?
  is the SQ from dragonfly overall so mellow ?
  what kind of headphone do you use in pair with pico power ?
  i saw you use low gain  
  thank you


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





purk said:


> Question.  Is the Power LED supposed to stay light at all time?  I fed the amp new batteries and the light shut off after couple of hours.  Thanks.


 
  If the light is off, batteries are below the specified limit that Justin mentioned in the earlier part of the preorder thread.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> If the light is off, batteries are below the specified limit that Justin mentioned in the earlier part of the preorder thread.


 
  That's what I thought.  However, I'm already using two set new 9 volts batteries.  Maybe those batteries are defective.  Will use my 9.6V NiMH and report back.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





purk said:


> That's what I thought.  However, I'm already using two set new 9 volts batteries.  Maybe those batteries are defective.  Will use my 9.6V NiMH and report back.


 
  In addition, even if the light is off at it's early stages, music is still happening but volume is diminished, distorted, and it finally...silence. Yesterday, I used a pair of freshly charged Powerex NIHM and at 14 hours straight,  light is sill on. i haven't pushed it yet to drain the battery. 14  and beyond...not bad


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm using the Symphones Magnums at the moment. Since the Dragonfly has its own analogue volume control, I was playing with setting the Pico Power's volume at maximum and using the Dragonfly's instead. I'm used to listening with a Stax rig so this all sounds more mellow. I'd say the Dragonfly is a touch mellow compared to, say, an ODAC.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> It's look like copper sometimes indepent from the light from our enriroment.
> i am waiting my purple pico power too .


 
   
  Twice the power?


----------



## wavoman

Really excellent sound and build quality.  Thank you, Justin.  As mentioned by others, I love the fact that you can throw extra 9V's in your pack, and be totally off-the-grid for days.
   
  Also been using it at home, upstairs (main listening room is downstairs), with RWA/ALO 5.5Gen (Wolfson DAC) iMod/LOD, and Grado's with the Grado adapter (both my button RS1's and HF2's).  Lowest gain setting of course; remarkable detail and (perfect synergy with the Grado's) mids to die for.  Listen to 24/96 FLAC of Band on the Run covnverted to 16/48 ALAC with SOX for loading on the iPod and you will see what I mean.
   
  I'll still use my Shadow on planes and trains where space is a premium (and I'm wearing portable closed phones, so there goes the SQ anyway), and my iQube and Mini^3 are rechargable, so they might still get some use.  The iQube had been my go-to for upstairs heretofore.  I haven't done a serious blind A/B yet -- need my wife to make the amp changes while I have my eyes closed, and she has expressed zero enthusiam for this, so I will have to throw a trip to Short Hills Mall (my wife got a dealer-installed option on her Subaru which automatically stops the car as it passes this mall, who knew that was even made?) in to the deal, and she will buy a handbag that costs as much as this amp and doesn't play any music or light up or anything, and will go out-of-fashion before the PP runs out of battery, rats.  But anything for sound science.
   
  Anyway without a serious test I will still go out on a limb and say this has the best SQ of the 4.  Will try with Ultrasones next.


----------



## recstar24

I definitely agree with a previous poster comparing similarities to the gs1. Tonal balance is right on.


----------



## dallan

Yes, it continues to sound great, even as the prototype did.  I have had it for a while now and i don't go anywhere without it.


----------



## Mediahound

I had the SR71-B for a while and the Pico Power definitely sounds better to me. Plus the Pico Power price is a lot more attractive.  Just saying.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I'm using the Symphones Magnums at the moment. Since the Dragonfly has its own analogue volume control, I was playing with setting the Pico Power's volume at maximum and using the Dragonfly's instead. I'm used to listening with a Stax rig so this all sounds more mellow. I'd say the Dragonfly is a touch mellow compared to, say, an ODAC.


 
  Thank you Currawong 
  than the dragonfly is not what I am looking for , my personal taste like odac SQ


----------



## IceClass

Ice Station Zebra is now under Pico Power!
Quite impressed with everything so far.
Justin's amps are little jewels.


----------



## cooperpwc

Subscribe! ... and patiently waiting. Apparently I am in batch 2. Fair enough, I ordered quite late.
   
  Keep the impressions coming please.


----------



## AJHeadfi

The search is on for an equally portable source that would "do justice" to this refined portable amp. I don't think the ipod touch will cut it?


----------



## CEE TEE

^I'm "just" going to be using an iPhone 4S.  From the 3GS on, I think they sound pretty good...better when amped!


----------



## Currawong

I seem to have had the same luck with the HP-P1 as a source for the Pico Power as I did the L3. 
   
  A bit of curiosity I decided to satisfy was comparing to the O2. For this I'm using my ULN-2 as a source, which is much better than the Dragonfly. After painfully going about level-matching them, very roughly I feel that the O2 gives the impression of a lower noise floor and possibly lower stereo crosstalk, extracting some great micro-detail and background ambience from the very best recordings, but at the expense of dynamics compared to the Pico Power, which gives, for example, percussion more impact. I reckon though that the differences under normal circumstances (ie: not using a $4-figure DAC as a source) the Pico Power is going to sound nicer to use. It is is also, of course, vastly smaller and a heck of a lot nicer built (especially compared to my dodgy casework!). 
   
   

   
  Edit: I forgot to try IEMs with it. I am listening with my usual Sony XBA-3s which, due to their impedance curve from hell, play havoc with amps that aren't linear or have high output impedance. The result is excellent.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I have a feeling I would enjoy the PP connected to a DT1350 set, portability in mind.


----------



## MilesDavis2

ajheadfi said:


> I have a feeling I would enjoy the PP connected to a DT1350 set, portability in mind.




You will enjoy it. Using the PP without the solo with the DT1350. I use the medium gain.


----------



## gohok

Very interesting amp...

@ currawong, how this amp compared to your triadaudio L3? I have L3 and love it, but the battery run out very quickly. Im pairing my L3 with fostex hpp1 with iphone, mostly driving my T1
If pico as good as L3 im sure i will have one


----------



## Currawong

I don't have the L3 any more unfortunately.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





gohok said:


> Very interesting amp...
> 
> @ currawong, how this amp compared to your triadaudio L3? I have L3 and love it, but the battery run out very quickly. Im pairing my L3 with fostex hpp1 with iphone, mostly driving my T1
> If pico as good as L3 im sure i will have one


 
  I have the Larocco Pocket Reference (PR) with all the premium parts including blackgates, diamond buffer, and highend op-amps and it is only slightly better than the Pico Power and this may amount to sonic preference.  Note that my PR is nearly 3 time the size, 5 times the weight, and 1/2 the battery life of the Pico Power.  It has the "contour" bassboost option but doesn't have any gain switch.  It also accept two 9 volts batteries just like the Pico Power.  To those who don't have knowledge about the PR, it was a predecessor of the L3 and created by Phil Larocco back in 2005.  The unit was handcrafted by Phil himself with a aluminum chassis work by Larry of Larocco Audio.  IMO, the Pico Power is a true wonder here.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





purk said:


> I have the Larocco Pocket Reference (PR) with all the premium parts including blackgates, diamond buffer, and highend op-amps and it is only slightly better than the Pico Power and this may amount to sonic preference.  Note that my PR is nearly 3 time the size, 5 times the weight, and 1/2 the battery life of the Pico Power.  It has the "contour" bassboost option but doesn't have any gain switch.  It also accept two 9 volts batteries just like the Pico Power.  To those who don't have knowledge about the PR, it was a predecessor of the L3 and created by Phil Larocco back in 2005.  The unit was handcrafted by Phil himself with a aluminum chassis work by Larry of Larocco Audio.  IMO, the Pico Power is a true wonder here.


 
   
  Any comparisons in sound?


----------



## cooperpwc

Regarding the comparison of the L3 and Pico Power - with the caveat that my Pico Power has not arrived yet - I expect that the Pico Power is going to have a much lower noise floor than the L3. Justin says that at low gain it is even better than the Pico Slim which is already very good. The L3 hissed up a storm with my ES5. (But for that, it did sound very good though.)


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Any comparisons in sound?


 
   
   
  i'm gussing he's saying the PR sound better but much bigger, heavier with less battery life.  also i think it costs him way more back in 2005.  and for l3, i don't have it but heard it a few times, again, better probably but its' much bigger, heavier with less battery life.  also, the l3 doesn't sound as good with iems.


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Regarding the comparison of the L3 and Pico Power - with the caveat that my Pico Power has not arrived yet - I expect that the Pico Power is going to have a much lower noise floor than the L3. Justin says that at low gain it is even better than the Pico Slim which is already very good. The L3 hissed up a storm with my ES5. (But for that, it did sound very good though.)


 
   
  i think he's right, the power sounds better than the slim even with iems.  the power does sound great with uerm and compact monitor stage 4.  also mighty good with ed8. this thing with an ipod plus clas.  wow.  i've been away from my home rig for a while and the power does make me not miss my home rig as much as i thought.  great device.


----------



## dallan

That's how i am using it the CLAS->PP->Ed8 LE.  Amazing!


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





dallan said:


> That's how i am using it the CLAS->PP->Ed8 LE.  Amazing!


 
   
   
  same here with the le.  amazing isn't it.  i'll let you know how it sound when i get the gsx mk2


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> same here with the le.  amazing isn't it.  i'll let you know how it sound when i get the gsx mk2


 
  Great, you let me know, i have home headphone amps coming out of my ears.  Violectric V200, Zana Deux, Xcan with power supply and if you count Triad audio Lisa lll that's four.  I'm sure it will sound great though, Justin's stuff is very good.


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> That's how i am using it the CLAS->PP->Ed8 LE.  Amazing!




I am agree with you Dave 
Pico power is one of the best from my amp collection
Got plenty of juice , balance SQ and very good bass impact and very clean and clear bass detail , that can going very low without distortion .
I like very much to collect justin amp


----------



## myap2328

iPhone 4S> iFi iDac> iFi iCan> HD650

iPhone 4S> Pico Dac > Pico Power> HD650

Will the difference be big? Can you guys explain why? Btw, would changing the source to a computer make a diff?

[Edited]


----------



## dallan

How can u go from an iPhone to a Pico dac? That won't work.


----------



## myap2328

It's RCA in right? Using this: http://www.aloaudio.com/ipod-to-rca-en


----------



## dallan

Pico dac uses a mini USB plug from your computers USB port. As far as I know you would need something like the fostex HP-P1 or Cypher Lab Solo to pull the digital signal out of an iPhone and into a dac at that point or into their own dac's.

Rca's could possibly go to an amp but not the Pico Power. It uses a mini plug input.


----------



## myap2328

dallan said:


> Pico dac uses a mini USB plug from your computers USB port. As far as I know you would need something like the fostex HP-P1 or Cypher Lab Solo to pull the digital signal out of an iPhone and into a dac at that point or into their own dac's.
> 
> Rca's could possibly go to an amp but not the Pico Power. It uses a mini plug input.




From the picture at Headamps website it seems like RCA in or is it RCA out?

Edit: For the Pico Dac


----------



## justin w.

It's a DAC so rca analog output. For portable use you can use the 3.5mm output


----------



## myap2328

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> It's a DAC so rca analog output. For portable use you can use the 3.5mm output


 
   
  Thanks for the input, much appreciated but how about the input, like from the Iphone to the Dac?


----------



## dallan

From computer USB out to Mini usb input.  No iphone input.


----------



## myap2328

dallan said:


> From computer USB out to Mini usb input.  No iphone input.


 

Ok thx


----------



## Currawong

I was in Best Denki (Best Electric) in their headphone section a couple of days ago. I wanted to try the revised Sony XBA line and the TOTL ATs. My (trans)portable rig is the Fostex HP-P1 going to the Pico Power. The result with both ranges of IEMs, which are known to have issues with amps for varying reasons, was excellent. I generally dislike the AT dynamic IEMs due to excessive brightness and poor rendering of percussion, but the former was less of an issue and the latter not a problem at all with the Pico Power.


----------



## IceClass

I'm finding the HP-P1 DAC section to mate very nicely indeed with the Pico Power.


----------



## myap2328

iceclass said:


> I'm finding the HP-P1 DAC section to mate very nicely indeed with the Pico Power.




I thought Jude mentioned on an episode of headfi tv that to use a Dac and Dac only the cypher algorithm solo would be a better choice for portability becos of its slightly slimmer profile.


----------



## dallan

I have them both. Both are great with the PP. Different presentations. Fostex sparkles more and can sound more dynamic and Solo is smoother. Going from a long listen to Solo though, the Fostex can sound grainy and a little unnatural. Can't go wrong with either. Fostex nice to have the amp if needed, Solo a little more compact profile.


----------



## gohok

dallan said:


> I have them both. Both are great with the PP. Different presentations. Fostex sparkles more and can sound more dynamic and Solo is smoother. Going from a long listen to Solo though, the Fostex can sound grainy and a little unnatural. Can't go wrong with either. Fostex nice to have the amp if needed, Solo a little more compact profile.



I agree... Fostex and solo have their own sound signature, it depend on what we want to choose to hear... 
Back to pico, im sure now i really want to have it one


----------



## rudi0504

I want to share about the rechargeable battery for use with pico power as follow 

The best SQ use Duracell 9 volt , but the price is expensive 

For the rechargeable battery this 9 volt from eBay SQ is second best after Duracell


----------



## klfl

With full sized headphones the l3 is still a better choice over pp. Dynamics is noticeably better, overall sound is also fuller and more desktop like on the l3 even without the llp. However pp beats sr71a with ease. Tried HD800 and LCD2 and prefer l3>pp>71a. If size does not bother you get the l3, otherwise pp is a better choice.


----------



## En_R

Quote: 





klfl said:


> With full sized headphones the l3 is still a better choice over pp. Dynamics is noticeably better, overall sound is also fuller and more desktop like on the l3 even without the llp. However pp beats sr71a with ease. Tried HD800 and LCD2 and prefer l3>pp>71a. If size does not bother you get the l3, otherwise pp is a better choice.


 
   
   
  Sorry but the Lisa 3 is not a "portable amp". Not even close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gohok

rudi0504 said:


> I want to share about the rechargeable battery for use with pico power as follow
> 
> The best SQ use Duracell 9 volt , but the price is expensive
> 
> For the rechargeable battery this 9 volt from eBay SQ is second best after Duracell




Woow 680mah!!! That will make the amp longer run. For the sq try maha imedion 9.6v, it give more power than other batteries. I used it for my L3 and really make the amp better sq..


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





en_r said:


> Sorry but the Lisa 3 is not a "portable amp". Not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'd have to agree. The Lisa 3, is far from a portable amp. The thing is larger than some desktop amps, no one would want to carry that thing around. Technically it could be "transportable", but based on the footprint the PP seems to be hard to beat. Plus, the Lisa 3 is extremely expensive for what you are getting IMO.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





gohok said:


> Woow 680mah!!! That will make the amp longer run. For the sq try maha imedion 9.6v, it give more power than other batteries. I used it for my L3 and really make the amp better sq..


 
   
  Also can someone explain to me how a different battery can change the overall sound quality of this amp? I'm trying to understand how the batteries would make a difference. Thanks


----------



## purk

Quote: 





greed said:


> Also can someone explain to me how a different battery can change the overall sound quality of this amp? I'm trying to understand how the batteries would make a difference. Thanks


 
  Justin mentioned that the Li-ion is the best for sound quality due to its lower resistance, while battery with higher voltage will work best with difficult to drive headphones.  Rechargeable Li-ion 9V batteries usually have higher amp rating (up to 600 mah) but at the expense of lower voltage rating compared to that of NIMH.  NIMH batteries can register nearly 11 volt at full charge, but the amperage is maxed out at 300 mah.


----------



## klfl

Quote: 





en_r said:


> Sorry but the Lisa 3 is not a "portable amp". Not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Size does not bother since I'm already using non-portable headphones.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





purk said:


> Justin mentioned that the Li-ion is the best for sound quality due to its lower resistance, while battery with higher voltage will work best with difficult to drive headphones.  Rechargeable Li-ion 9V batteries usually have higher amp rating (up to 600 mah) but at the expense of lower voltage rating compared to that of NIMH.  NIMH batteries can register nearly 11 volt at full charge, but the amperage is maxed out at 300 mah.


 
   
  Ah, ok that makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





klfl said:


> With full sized headphones the l3 is still a better choice over pp. Dynamics is noticeably better, overall sound is also fuller and more desktop like on the l3 even without the llp. However pp beats sr71a with ease. Tried HD800 and LCD2 and prefer l3>pp>71a. If size does not bother you get the l3, otherwise pp is a better choice.


 
   
   
  agree but still, they're different sounding devices.  after getting pp i still want to get an l3(i have heard l3 before a few times).  wonder if we can ask justin to do a project/amp.  when size does not matter, battery powered portable amp.


----------



## verber

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> agree but still, they're different sounding devices.  after getting pp i still want to get an l3(i have heard l3 before a few times).  wonder if we can ask justin to do a project/amp.  when size does not matter, battery powered portable amp.


 
   
  Already exists.  It's called the GS-X mk2. Just disconnect the external power supply and wire up some batteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I can't claim this is my idea.
   
  Quoting Ken Gilmore from an earlier thread about ultimate portables 





> New GSX and 4 x 5AH 12V gell cells certainly fits into the transportable
> category.


 
   
  --Mark


----------



## gohok

In my experience... most 9v batt actually have only 8.4v power. The worst is many off cheap and unbranded batt have lower than 8.4v, thats mean there will lower power to supply the amp which mean the output sound will impacted. Most amp have power swing for their power need, like my L3 is 24v up to 32v via external adaptor. 
When i change my L3 batt from energizer 9v with maha imodeon 9.6v the change was noteable like its step up one level. 


greed said:


> Also can someone explain to me how a different battery can change the overall sound quality of this amp? I'm trying to understand how the batteries would make a difference. Thanks


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





gohok said:


> In my experience... most 9v batt actually have only 8.4v power. The worst is many off cheap and unbranded batt have lower than 8.4v, thats mean there will lower power to supply the amp which mean the output sound will impacted. Most amp have power swing for their power need, like my L3 is 24v up to 32v via external adaptor.
> When i change my L3 batt from energizer 9v with maha imodeon 9.6v the change was noteable like its step up one level.


 
  Ah.. ok so just to be clear the MAHA IMODEON 9.6v batteries are better than a regular Duracell 9v correct? Because of the voltage difference. Any other rechargable batteries that offer increase sound quality?


----------



## En_R

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> agree but still, they're different sounding devices.  after getting pp i still want to get an l3(i have heard l3 before a few times).  wonder if we can ask justin to do a project/amp.  when size does not matter, battery powered portable amp.


 
   
  When size does not matter then you should no longer be looking in the *PORTABLE AMPS* forum category.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





verber said:


> Already exists.  It's called the GS-X mk2. Just disconnect the external power supply and wire up some batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  he has that too


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it a good match with Fostex TH-900 ?


----------



## myap2328

audio-omega said:


> Is it a good match with Fostex TH-900 ?




Let me give you the question of the day award.


----------



## myap2328

Has anyone compared the pico power to a desktop amp of similar price?


----------



## AJHeadfi

audio-omega said:


> Is it a good match with Fostex TH-900 ?



TH900 is not designed as a portable headphone.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> TH900 is not designed as a portable headphone.


 
   
  Many of us use portable amps with home headphones. It can make the headphones transportable around the home, out in the garden, for carrying to another location etc.
   
  In addition, a truly high quality portable amp can be a main amplifier, especially for low impedance headphones. Battery power is good.


----------



## Currawong

I'm currently exceedingly pleased with my AK100 -> Pico Power -> Symphones Magnums. Aside from needing a far more compact mini-to-mini cable, it is a far more portable complete rig (aside from the headphones) than every other combo I had before that.


----------



## rudi0504

My simple but Powerfull set Up With excelent SQ 

Source : AK 120
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : Norse Audio Reign Seies 24 brid x 24 awg
 Ventura Craft mini to mini LE Audiophile grade Quality


----------



## imackler

If you bought a Pico Power at the pre-order price and are thinking of selling, let me know please! Thanks.


----------



## akwok

So, I finally got some free time away from work to unbox and try out the Pico Power after it was sitting in my closet for the past few months.  Pretty late to the party but might as well chime in...
   
  Some unboxing pictures first (notice the neat little optional small volume knobs):
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  The sound quality of this amplifier is phenomenal.  I use a Pico DAC/Amp every single day at work, and while with my Westone 4Rs there isn't much of a difference between the Pico DAC/Amp and the Pico DAC => Power, there is a significant difference when it comes to driving more power hungry cans (as its name suggests!)
   
  The Pico Power drives my HD800s with absolute authority and is a huge improvement with respect to clarity and detail over the stock headphone out of my RME Fireface UC.  Unfortunately, due to the HD800's innate lean sound signature the Pico Power still isn't that great of a fit, especially through my RME which is extremely neutral -- a good tube amp is still the king with the HD800s since it hides most of its low-end flaws, but then again I'm comparing a $500 pocket amplifier with a $2000+ Zana Deux.
   
  However, when I plugged in a pair of HD650s to the Pico Power, the resultant sound is absolute bliss, and HeadAmp's signature wire-with-gain house sound fits the HD650's dark SS perfectly.  It reminds me a lot of how the GS-1 (and the GLite w/ DPS) sounded with the HD650 from way back when, and it's quite astonishing how much headphone amps have progressed over the past 7-8 years.  Something that used to require a separate rack to get benchmark-level sound is now possible in the palm of my hand!
   
  It is a shame that the Power runs solely on 9V batteries and can't be plugged in all the time, otherwise I'd definitely use it in place of my Fireface UC's internal amp.  As it currently stands, while there is a noticeable improvement with both the HD650s and HD800s with this amplifier, the annoyance of having to rip out the batteries every few days to recharge them just isn't worth the hassle for me.  Perhaps it's more suitable for semi-portable setups at, say, work, where you can use full-sized headphones, but that's a pretty small subset of an already niche market.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





akwok said:


> ...the annoyance of having to rip out the batteries every few days to recharge them just isn't worth the hassle for me.  Perhaps it's more suitable for semi-portable setups at, say, work, where you can use full-sized headphones, but that's a pretty small subset of an already niche market.


 
   
  Try two sets of rechargeable batteries for fast swapping. Perhaps the hassles of opening the amp every couple of days really is too much for you. I have been using that system with other amps for years so I don't really get it but to each his/her own.
   
  Battery power has its advantages. It is very clean.


----------



## jsgraha

Just purchase this amp early this week and replace the stock Duracell yesterday with these batteries.

http://www.ipowerus.com/Products/DC9V520pro/DC9V520pro.htm

I like the improvement in sq particularly with lcd2 and hd800 
Deeper bass, cleaner treble, better presentation and imaging.


----------



## superjohny

I am wondering if PP on low gain sounds identical if not better than Pico Slim. If so, i am willing to replace my Pico Slim with Pico Power.


----------



## Bu11dog

Wow, this is a true audiophile setup!  Although it was setup for portable, I am sure it sounds much better than many people's home setup.
   
  Nicely done.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My simple but Powerfull set Up With excelent SQ
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Amp : Pico Power
> ...


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





superjohny said:


> I am wondering if PP on low gain sounds identical if not better than Pico Slim. If so, i am willing to replace my Pico Slim with Pico Power.


 
   
  it is better, but is not going to have the extreme precision of channel balance as the digital volume control of the Pico Slim.  so for sensitive IEMs, the Pico Slim is still recommended


----------



## xinghui0711

justin w. said:


> it is better, but is not going to have the extreme precision of channel balance as the digital volume control of the Pico Slim.  so for sensitive IEMs, the Pico Slim is still recommended




Also you can't beat the battery life and rechargeable advantage of Pico Slim. It's best for someone primarily uses IEMs for portable.
There is always trade-offs


----------



## superjohny

xinghui0711 said:


> Also you can't beat the battery life and rechargeable advantage of Pico Slim. It's best for someone primarily uses IEMs for portable.
> There is always trade-offs



portabikity isnt a big issue for me as it will be primarily used at office and home and on the way btw and i always carry a bag. so if at least the SQ is identical across the range its better for me to switch.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Thinking about getting can someone compared how well this with RWAK100 work with something like HD800 vs RWAK100 with HD800? I expect improvement but unsure how/how much. Thanks!


----------



## Currawong

I don't have HD-800s handy, but using high-impedance headphones and my Mezzo-modded AK100 the Pico Power seems to do a better job with the M-AK100 by itself sounding less clear.


----------



## jsgraha

If RWAK100 have the same output spec as AK100, it can't powered hd800. Even AK120 alone with HD800 sound thin (it can get loud though, but it give me fatigue quite quickly). Adding Pico Power between ak120 and hd800, it sound quite nice indeed.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Thanks guys Im pretty sure ill get this in a few weeks time now the hardest part is to get it in blue or black? I wonder one over the other shows fingerprints more or less, if anyone got any idea please let me know, hopefully it will help me make up my mind on color choice :/


----------



## MilesDavis2

ivanrocks321 said:


> Thanks guys Im pretty sure ill get this in a few weeks time now the hardest part is to get it in blue or black? I wonder one over the other shows fingerprints more or less, if anyone got any idea please let me know, hopefully it will help me make up my mind on color choice :/




I have the blue and it's not a fingerprint magnet. Also, I just touch it when changing batteries then it goes back into its vinyl casing. The lue looks good too. At the end, the color choice is still yours.


----------



## justin w.

i posted in the sponsored thread that i have gray in stock right now


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> Thanks guys Im pretty sure ill get this in a few weeks time now the hardest part is to get it in blue or black? I wonder one over the other shows fingerprints more or less, if anyone got any idea please let me know, hopefully it will help me make up my mind on color choice :/


 
  FWIW, it comes with a black leather like slipcase. Mine has not left that case since it was new.


----------



## rudi0504

justin w. said:


> i posted in the sponsored thread that i have gray in stock right now




Hi Justin

Please check my 2 PM 
Please let me know when you can send my purple pico power 
Thank you


----------



## edmundtyw1

how does the pico power compare with the old pico?


----------



## dallan

edmundtyw1 said:


> how does the pico power compare with the old pico?




I have both. It is a much fuller sound. Seems to have more bass emphasis, maybe due to extra driving power. Although I like the original Pico quite a bit, the Power is on a different level. I will say tough, with the HM801, I didn't like it with my current iems.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have both. It is a much fuller sound. Seems to have more bass emphasis, maybe due to extra driving power. Although I like the original Pico quite a bit, the Power is on a different level. I will say tough, with the HM801, I didn't like it with my current iems.


 
   
  Does the PicoPower show up weakness of HM801 audio quality, or maybe just bad synergy?


----------



## Hi Rez

Quote: 





edmundtyw1 said:


> how does the pico power compare with the old pico?


 
  I also have both and the Power is a big step up from the Pico.  I completely agree with Dallan except I might describe the two somewhat differently.   To me, the Power seems to have a blacker background that lets more of the musical nuances through, and voices and instruments are much more natural because of it.  The Power also seems to be more dynamic - probably because of the greater power.
   
  Low bass is also better detailed with more punch than the Pico.  It isn't over emphasized, the bass is simply there.  In comparison, the Pico has pretty muddled bass in the bottom octave.  
   
  I use it with both my ES5 and LCD3.  With these, I greatly prefer the Power to the Pico.


----------



## edmundtyw1

Thanks guys, now i have to make my decision between the Pico Power or the Apex Glacier. Btw what is the output impedance of the Pico Power?


----------



## Hi Rez

I haven't seen measurements, but all his other amps are specified at less than 1 ohm.


----------



## xinghui0711

hi rez said:


> I haven't seen measurements, but all his other amps are specified at less than 1 ohm.



According to my knowledge, a well designed amp, especially portable ones, should have an output impedance less than 2 ohm. Anything surpass that safety line of 5 ohm is technically considered as a flaw.


----------



## xinghui0711

Double post.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Does the PicoPower show up weakness of HM801 audio quality, or maybe just bad synergy?


 
  No, it overwhelms the iem is seems.  JH13 just doesn't need double warm.  The 801 is warm and with the GAME amp made for iem's it is clear and smooth but with the Pico Power added, it just adds too much bass and it is an extra unneeded component as well in the audio stream.  The HM801 is actually very good with my iem.  On the other hand, with either the game amp or stock when playing the Edition 8LE (which is my primary portable), it seems to have uncontrolled bass and not quite enough where as adding the pico power the performance is wonderful.  
   
  My primary setup right now is the CLAS dac to the Pico Power.  For the moment my favorite.  I have another dap on the way though so we will see what happens.  Probably see some of my portable stuff on the for sale in the next month, although I like all my setups, you can only listen to one at a time and i will end with four, and two amps.  Love the Pico but it will be going soon i am sure due to duplication.


----------



## Bu11dog

I bought a used Pico Power from here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/667886/pico-power-purple
   
 I made the payment on Jun. 13th and Matthew Simonetti (ILL-Audiophilac) confirmed he received the payment.  However, one week passed I did not receive the amp or tracking number that shows he shipped the amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I believe this is a pre-order that Matt did last year and he just received this purple Pico Power from Justin couple weeks ago.  I hope Matt is doing OK.    If anyone here know Matt please let him know that if he needs more times to ship out the amp, I am totally fine with it.  Just want to make sure there is nothing bad happened to him.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





bu11dog said:


> I bought a used Pico Power from here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/667886/pico-power-purple
> 
> I made the payment on Jun. 13th and Matthew Simonetti (ILL-Audiophilac) confirmed he received the payment.  However, one week passed I did not receive the amp or tracking number that shows he shipped the amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did you pay through PayPal? I hope you didn't use the Gift method...


----------



## Bu11dog

Yes I did pay through Paypal and with CC.  I will not pay with gift option unless I had previous successful transaction with the seller.
   
  I really like to believe that Matt (ILL-Audiophilac) simply just too busy to ship the amp because it is just couple hundred dollars.  
   
Well, I hope to hear from Matt soon if not then I need to contact Paypal and my credit card company to dispute the charge.  It is too bad, I was hoping to listen to Pico Power this weekend.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





bu11dog said:


> Yes I did pay through Paypal and with CC.  I will not pay with gift option unless I had previous successful transaction with the seller.
> 
> I really like to believe that Matt (ILL-Audiophilac) simply just too busy to ship the amp because it is just couple hundred dollars.
> 
> Well, I hope to hear from Matt soon if not then I need to contact Paypal and my credit card company to dispute the charge.  It is too bad, I was hoping to listen to Pico Power this weekend.


 
   
  Well he has no feedback, low post count, but the positive is he isn't a NEW member, just a recent one. Good luck, wish you the best.


----------



## xinghui0711

I had been scammed once when I used gift payment. It's recommended for buyers to use regular payment to guarantee a secure transaction.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I had been scammed once when I used gift payment. It's recommended for buyers to use regular payment to guarantee a secure transaction.


 
   
  NEVER deal with people who want you to pay as a gift via PayPal. Never.
  I learned the hard way.
  Honest traders won't even suggest it.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> NEVER deal with people who want you to pay as a gift via PayPal. Never.
> I learned the hard way.
> Honest traders won't even suggest it.


 
   
  Haha, come on now... 
   
  There are plenty of honest people that utilize the gift option via PayPal. Just don't be ignorant about it. Use feedback, ask specific questions, even call the person. I've used the gift option on some of my sales, both on AudioGon and here on Head-Fi, and my buyers end up happy all the same. Generalizing that ALL traders who suggest or use gift are dishonest is narrow minded.


----------



## xinghui0711

greed said:


> Haha, come on now...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of honest people that utilize the gift option via PayPal. Just don't be ignorant about it. Use feedback, ask specific questions, even call the person. I've used the gift option on some of my sales, both on AudioGon and here on Head-Fi, and my buyers end up happy all the same. Generalizing that ALL traders who suggest or use gift are dishonest is narrow minded.




That's not what I meant, but you have the point. I was scammed by a guy who has both sell and trade feedback (1 for each). I didn't have any problem with gift payment before that lesson. Even when I want to sell my own gear, regular PayPal payment is what I would suggest.


----------



## Bu11dog

Thank you all for your supports.  I still not hear back from the seller Matthew Simonetti (ILL-Audiophilac).  I already filed a claim with Paypal and dispute with my credit card company.
   
  Sorry to change the topic on this forum.  Let's go back to talk about Pico Power.  I will get one from Justin after I get my money back.
   
   
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> That's not what I meant, but you have the point. I was scammed by a guy who has both sell and trade feedback (1 for each). I didn't have any problem with gift payment before that lesson. Even when I want to sell my own gear, regular PayPal payment is what I would suggest.


----------



## xinghui0711

bu11dog said:


> Thank you all for your supports.  I still not hear back from the seller Matthew Simonetti (ILL-Audiophilac).  I already filed a claim with Paypal and dispute with my credit card company.
> 
> Sorry to change the topic on this forum.  Let's go back to talk about Pico Power.  I will get one from Justin after I get my money back.




That's good. Justin has grey Pico Power in stock for immediate shipment.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> That's not what I meant, but you have the point. I was scammed by a guy who has both sell and trade feedback (1 for each). I didn't have any problem with gift payment before that lesson. Even when I want to sell my own gear, regular PayPal payment is what I would suggest.


 
   
  Agreed. I haven't been burned yet from this site, but I sympathize and understand where you are coming from. It just sucks that even people with positive feedback still do that. Makes it tougher for people that have positive feedback and want to save money for the buyer or themselves.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





greed said:


> Haha, come on now...
> 
> There are plenty of honest people that utilize the gift option via PayPal. Just don't be ignorant about it. Use feedback, ask specific questions, even call the person. I've used the gift option on some of my sales, both on AudioGon and here on Head-Fi, and my buyers end up happy all the same. Generalizing that ALL traders who suggest or use gift are dishonest is narrow minded.


 
   
  Disagree.
  The gift option is for sending money not buying goods on a forum. It removes the purchaser's protections and is against the forum's rules of trading.
  It is dishonest of a seller and silly of a purchaser. Don't do it. Don't ask it. In the end it just attracts sharks.


----------



## Mad Dude

Yay! Finally got my Pico Power, after five months of waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Looks gorgeous and sounds great too (as far as differences between amps go... which isn't terribly much).
   
  I've already mutilated the case though. Has anybody found a case that fits both the pico power and a DAP (i.e. an iPod Touch)?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Disagree.
> The gift option is for sending money not buying goods on a forum. It removes the purchaser's protections and is against the forum's rules of trading.
> It is dishonest of a seller and silly of a purchaser. Don't do it. Don't ask it. In the end it just attracts sharks.


 
   
  Well, I understand where you are coming from, but anywhere were I can save people some money or myself some, I'll do it if the buyer allows it. Just to be clear, using the gift option is not against the forum's rules, so you might want to reread them. It's only dishonest, if you aren't upfront with it, with the buyer. Bottom line is, lots of people use it that haven't been burned. You just can't be willy-nilly about it.


----------



## rudi0504

mad dude said:


> Yay! Finally got my Pico Power, after five months of waiting.
> Looks gorgeous and sounds great too (as far as differences between amps go... which isn't terribly much).
> 
> I've already mutilated the case though. Has anybody found a case that fits both the pico power and a DAP (i.e. an iPod Touch)?




Congrats for your new pico power 
Wow you have mutilated your case already 
Pleae go to camera shop , they have a lot of camera case that can fit your amp and iPod together


----------



## Asr

I'm thinking about maybe buying a Pico Power but had a battery-related question for those who already own one. Sorry if it's already been answered more than once, but what's the best type of 9V battery to use - Lithium Ion, NiMH, etc? And any recommendations for specific brands?
   
  Quote: 





greed said:


> Well, I understand where you are coming from, but anywhere we I can save people some money or myself some, I'll do it if the buyer allows it. Just to be clear, using the gift option is not against the forum's rules, so you might want to reread them. It's only dishonest, if you aren't upfront with it, with the buyer. Bottom line is, lots of people use it that haven't been burned. You just can't be willy-nilly about it.


 
   
  Just want to set the record straight here on something about PayPal Gift - with facts, not opinions. First, a payment made via Gift is NOT easily refundable by the seller. If a refund has to be made for any reason, the seller will have to "send" money back to the buyer. On the other hand, a payment made via Purchase of Goods will have a quick "Refund" button available for up to 60 days, in which case PayPal automatically reverses the payment, including the applicable fees. Second, Gift payments don't have the same level of seller protection as Purchase payments - for example, if a buyer sends payment and files a claim (for literally _any _reason, whether valid or bogus), PayPal will usually favor the buyer (because a purchase wasn't made) and return the funds to the buyer, leaving the seller with no item and no funds. With Purchase payments, on the other hand, there's at least some chance that PayPal will return funds to the seller. With the Gift option, there's absolutely zero chance that would happen.
   
  So it really makes sense for sellers to receive Purchase payments as opposed to Gift, particularly for unknown buyers. Really, the only reason that anyone should ever use Gift is for highly reputable _buyers_, because otherwise any buyer in PayPal can decide to file a claim or not, for any reason whatsoever, even for completely bogus reasons - like scamming buyers who buy an item, receive it, and then file a claim to get their money back. Even for ethical buyers, what happens if the item gets lost in transit? If payment was made with Gift, the seller has absolutely no recourse to get any money back from PayPal. Considering that most sellers don't insure the items that they ship (so that they can't get money back from the shipping courier either), it becomes a lose-lose situation. (This is also why tracked shipping is recommended over non-tracked shipping, so you know whether or not the item was delivered to the buyer and can use that evidence against unethical buyers filing a bogus claim that the item was never received.)
   
  So unless you absolutely trust a buyer and _know with certainty _that the item will get to its destination intact, I strongly recommend _against _receiving Gift payments. It's really not worth the 3% savings for those unknown variables.
   
  I personally require all payments to be made as Purchase of Goods now, because it protects me as a seller if anything goes wrong. Not that anything has gone wrong yet, but it's better to be safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





asr said:


> I'm thinking about maybe buying a Pico Power but had a battery-related question for those who already own one. Sorry if it's already been answered more than once, but what's the best type of 9V battery to use - Lithium Ion, NiMH, etc? And any recommendations for specific brands?
> 
> 
> Just want to set the record straight here on something about PayPal Gift - with facts, not opinions. First, a payment made via Gift is NOT easily refundable by the seller. If a refund has to be made for any reason, the seller will have to "send" money back to the buyer. On the other hand, a payment made via Purchase of Goods will have a quick "Refund" button available for up to 60 days, in which case PayPal automatically reverses the payment, including the applicable fees. Second, Gift payments don't have the same level of seller protection as Purchase payments - for example, if a buyer sends payment and files a claim (for literally _any _reason, whether valid or bogus), PayPal will usually favor the buyer (because a purchase wasn't made) and return the funds to the buyer, leaving the seller with no item and no funds. With Purchase payments, on the other hand, there's at least some chance that PayPal will return funds to the seller. With the Gift option, there's absolutely zero chance that would happen.
> ...


 
   
  I've been using the Maha PowerEx Imedion 9.6V 230mAh, and they sound somewhat better than the original batteries included with the Pico Power. They are decently priced, and reliable. Only problem I have with these is you have to have a NiMH capable battery charger. You can't use any ordinary one. It also is reasonably priced, so I got 4 batteries and the charger for just about $100. Not bad. 
   
  Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/PowerEx-IMEDION-Low-Self-Discharge-Rechargeable-Battery/dp/B004NVVPJC
   
  In regards to the "gift" debate, I really am not trying to say gift is better than payment for goods. All I had a problem with is the generalization that EVERYONE that uses gifts are dishonest, and that sellers can't be trusted that give the option to gift payment. Certainly, I'd rather do go the payment for goods method, but PayPal is starting to really squeeze their users with these fees. The  fee is now 3.5%, not 3%. It's a matter of dollars difference, but when you are trying to buy something large... say a $2000 AMP or DAC, I usually try to do bank transfer, or other means of payment. 3.5% of $2000 is a lot of money, that is just thrown away to those greedy corps. Anyways, I'm not an advocate for using the gift option, I'm simply saying it is an option, that saves people money. Yes there is risk involved, but that's the chance you take to save some money.


----------



## purk

Justin stated earlier that the li-ion will sound best due to lower resistance, but not as good at driving difficult loads compared to Ni-MH.  If you plan to use lower impedance phones with the Pico Power, check out 8.4 V Lithium Ion battery; otherwise, go with 9.6V NiMH.  I personally use the Maximal Power 8.4  550 mah with great results.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Maximal-Power-9-Volt-Rechargeable-Battery/dp/B0051WZ516/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372101250&sr=8-1&keywords=9+volt+li-ion+batteries
   
http://www.amazon.com/Maximal-Power-Combo-MaximalPower-Rechargebale/dp/B007VIZRAW/ref=pd_sim_e_2


----------



## alv4426

How much battery life are you guys getting with NiMH? I cheaped out and am paying the price with crappy battery life.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> How much battery life are you guys getting with NiMH? I cheaped out and am paying the price with crappy battery life.


 
  I got slightly over 30 hours with my Maximal 8.4 volt Li-ion batteries.


----------



## alv4426

^^^Wow thats really really good. I haven't actually measured but I think Im getting less than 4 hours on low gain.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> ^^^Wow thats really really good. I haven't actually measured but I think Im getting less than 4 hours on low gain.


 
   
  Ouch... I'm getting roughly 20 hours with the 9.6V
   
  I'll report back after I test a fresh charged pair.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> ^^^Wow thats really really good. I haven't actually measured but I think Im getting less than 4 hours on low gain.


 
  You may have a bad battery.  Which brand are you currently using right now?
   
  Quote: 





greed said:


> Ouch... I'm getting roughly 20 hours with the 9.6V
> 
> I'll report back after I test a fresh charged pair.


 
   
  Anything above 20 hours are plenty enough IMO.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Just order a black one now cant wait. Considering doing a RWAK100s mod has anyone tried this combo power & rwak100s? I know the mod is kinda new so im hoping someone here has tried this out already


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> Just order a black one now cant wait. Considering doing a RWAK100s mod has anyone tried this combo power & rwak100s? I know the mod is kinda new so im hoping someone here has tried this out already


 
   
  Does Justin have the black in stock? I thought he only had the grey...
   
  If so, I may order another one for a friend. The wait will be quite awhile, since a fresh batch just released last week, so be prepared for that.


----------



## ivanrocks321

yeah i think he is not in stock but im sure its worth the wait!


----------



## justin w.

black is in stock but it is not being advertised


----------



## ivanrocks321

> black is in stock but it is not being advertised


 
  Justin does that mean ill be getting it earlier than expected?


----------



## justin w.

yes.  i'm not advertising black in stock because there's not too many, so they'll sell anyway even with the advertised 4-6 weeks.  no impulse buys that way


----------



## Greed

Sneaky sneaky...


----------



## alv4426

Okay so the battery actually lasts a lot longer than I thought, measured yesterday at around 13 hours. I think I wasn't charging the batteries correctly or something.
  I also have a question, the red LED turned off yesterday but the amp still had battery life (about 1.5 hours after the light went out the batteries died). Is that supposed to be the low battery warning? It turned back on with fresh batteries.


----------



## justin w.

the LED will turn off when the batteries dip below 12v or about 6v per cell
   
  and 13 hour battery life would indicate a battery capacity of about 190mah, which is probably average for cheap NiMH batteries but there are ones available with much higher capacity


----------



## alv4426

Good to know, Ill buy better batteries eventually.


----------



## snapple10

as much time I spend on headfi, how did I miss preorder on this?


----------



## xinghui0711

snapple10 said:


> as much time I spend on headfi, how did I miss preorder on this?



Lol you're not the only one.


----------



## snapple10

alv4426, want to trade yours for a W6? 
Can have it in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Currawong

Justin might have stock. You should contact him.
   
  I gather from Tyll at Innerfidelity, by the way, that there will be measurements for the Pico Power soon and that they are excellent.


----------



## dallan

I had mine early on and i am still impressed every time i turn it on.


----------



## alv4426

No thanks I really like the pico power. Now my Rx MKii on the other hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
  Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> alv4426, want to trade yours for a W6?
> Can have it in the mail tomorrow


----------



## jeffinator

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> Just order a black one now cant wait. Considering doing a RWAK100s mod has anyone tried this combo power & rwak100s? I know the mod is kinda new so im hoping someone here has tried this out already


 
   
  Is there any reason for doing the mod if you're just using it as a line out to the Pico Power and not using the (RW)AK100 to drive the headphones themselves?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





jeffinator said:


> Is there any reason for doing the mod if you're just using it as a line out to the Pico Power and not using the (RW)AK100 to drive the headphones themselves?


 
   
  The RW/AK100 doesn't have a true line out. You are using the headphone out. While it does test pretty well, still doesn't bypass the amp stage. So in that case getting the mod would still help with impedance matches.


----------



## greenmac

Would combining my ak100 with a power make any difference to combining with my slim ?

I use um miracles 

Thanks


----------



## rudi0504

greenmac said:


> Would combining my ak100 with a power make any difference to combining with my slim ?
> 
> I use um miracles
> 
> Thanks




I have pico slim, pico dac amp and pico power
If you drive your um miracle with pico power , it is much better in SQ compare these 
Two pico amps .
More balance , more detail , better clarity and bass impact .
In low gain has bigger power than pico slim.


----------



## cooperpwc

rudi0504 said:


> I have pico slim, pico dac amp and pico power
> If you drive your um miracle with pico power , it is much better in SQ compare these
> Two pico amps .
> More balance , more detail , better clarity and bass impact .
> In low gain has bigger power than pico slim.




Cool. I plan to use mine with IEMs.

And I am quite sure that it has arrived at my office in China. However I am on the road and won't see it yet for two weeks!


----------



## cooperpwc

Has anyone tried ALO Cricket LOD with the Pico Power? Does it stay clear of the volume control?


----------



## justin w.

the one i offer from whiplash audio is smaller, cheaper, and available with either a straight or right-angle 3.5mm plug.  (and i stock them)


----------



## cooperpwc

^ And I already own both the straight and right-angled ones from Whiplash. I'll probably stick with what I have.


----------



## MilesDavis2

cooperpwc said:


> Has anyone tried ALO Cricket LOD with the Pico Power? Does it stay clear of the volume control?




Its a little too small. Just using mine for the national. I'm going to have to get the whiplash.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> Its a little too small. Just using mine for the national. I'm going to have to get the whiplash.


 
   
  Thanks for the feedback!
   
  Regarding the Whiplash, do you mean the side exit right-angle plug LOD or the bottom exit straight plug LOD?
   
  I would like to use the side exit right-angle but I do not know if it will interfere with the Pico Power volume control. (I can always turn the amp upside down to have the LOD exit towards the headphone jack but I would rather not.)
   
  For sure the bottom exit straight plug will work very well. 
   
  (I also have a super sturdy iMod LOD that puts an unnecessary black gates DC blocking cap in the signal path - not sure that this really matters though.)
   
  Lots of experimentation in a couple of weeks. I will report back.


----------



## alv4426

Where is the whiplash mini to mini listed on headamp?
  EDIT:didn't notice you guys were talking LODs, not regular interconnects


----------



## justin w.

Order page

http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm


----------



## Bu11dog

Finally got my purple Pico Power.  Wow it is beautiful!  What can I say I am a big *Purple *fan.  Woof Woof!
   
  More on sound impression later.  So far so GOOD!


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





bu11dog said:


> Finally got my purple Pico Power.  Wow it is beautiful!  What can I say I am a big *Purple *fan.  Woof Woof!
> 
> More on sound impression later.  So far so GOOD!


 
   
  Wow! Matching interconnects! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You are truly a lover of anything purple!
   
  Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## dallan

I really like that color.  Good choice!


----------



## muzic4life

Happy being a pico power owner too  
From build quality and the sound..is just excellent ! Mine is black btw...seri number 0004.


----------



## Bu11dog

Thanks AlanYWM, dallan and muzic4life!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It is good to join the Pico Power party.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am a big fan of Headamp products, they are practical and not flashing.  Like my GS-1 which is 8 years old and still sounds amazing.


----------



## M3NTAL

Tyll just posted up some measurements over at Innferfidelity - Looks to be an excellent performer!  The "old" Pico is no slouch either!


----------



## dallan

I have them both.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





m3ntal said:


> Tyll just posted up some measurements over at Innferfidelity - Looks to be an excellent performer!  The "old" Pico is no slouch either!


 
  Links help - http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-amp-measurements-were-therei-think
   
  This looks like it's for the Pico but I cannot find it for the Pico Power.


----------



## KraftD1

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AllAmpsJuly2013.pdf

Pico Power is last in the PDF.


----------



## cooperpwc

Wow! The output impedance is 0.1929. I expected it to be higher (maybe 3 or 4). Seriously a wonderful surprise. 




   
  Dang I wish that I could hear mine but it sits 7,500 miles away.


----------



## LFC_SL

Woo just read through the entire thread. Any comparisons to RSA or Alo amps, apart from the one line in the thread?
  And comparisons to other *portable* Headamp amps.
   
  Only just started paying attention to this product! The removable batteries may be preferable to having a sealed internal battery lose life and then having to pay for a replacement battery. Or worse, being turned down and having to buy an entirely new amp!... (it would of course still run off dc)


----------



## muzic4life

In certain condition..somehow i do prefer removable battery during my trip. Just grap spare battery with me and if battery down just unscrew and put the new one....but rechargeable battery imo is indeed more convenient in most cases.


----------



## MilesDavis2

muzic4life said:


> In certain condition..somehow i do prefer removable battery during my trip. Just grap spare battery with me and if battery down just unscrew and put the new one....but rechargeable battery imo is indeed more convenient in most cases.


X2


----------



## Valens7

The pico Power is, for the my money, the best solid-state amplifier I've ever owned.  I do most of my music listening with my Sennheiser HD 600, which the Power drives with ease.  I've never felt the need to go beyond 3 o'clock on the volume pot, and that's at the unity gain setting!
   
  FWIW, I would liken its sound to that of a more laid-back Gilmore Lite.  It performs on par with the Gilmore Lite (with a DPS) in nearly every respect, with sound staging being the only area in which the Lite held a a clear, albeit slight, edge.  I prefer the more laid-back sound of the Power overall, however.  Since its transient response is more evenhanded, the Power more appealingly captures note decay and ambience.  Its tonal balance reminds me greatly of the GS-1, although the Power lacks that amp's sheer authority.
   
  The fact that the Power is a genuinely portable amp blows me away every single time I listen to it.  That fact, combined with its relatively low price and outstanding headroom, easily gives it the top slot amongst the various amps I've heard.


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Nice impressions. Thanks! The timing of this commendation is most welcome because I am less than 72 hours from finally hearing mine...


----------



## Greed

cooperpwc said:


> ^ Nice impressions. Thanks! The timing of this commendation is most welcome because I am less than 72 hours from finally hearing mine...




I don't think you will disappointed. I'm loving mine.


----------



## M3NTAL

Has anyone experienced sonic changes with different gain settings?


----------



## alv4426

Nope, only difference Ive noticed is that I have to turn the volume knob less to get my desired volume. Which I guess is the point of the gain settings but in some of my other amps that was not the case I would prefer high gain on low volume over low gain on medium-low volume.
  Quote: 





m3ntal said:


> Has anyone experienced sonic changes with different gain settings?


----------



## Valens7

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> It's always a good idea to use the lowest gain possible.  If your volume control isn't maxed out, then your gain setting is not too low.


 
   
  I can't speak to any sonic differences between gain settings, but I adhere to this principle.  I love that the Power has a unity gain setting, as it gives me the opportunity to explore nearly the entire range of the volume pot.  It also makes the Power comfortably usable with sensitive IEMs, on account of its non-existent noise floor at that setting.
   
   Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> ^ Nice impressions. Thanks! The timing of this commendation is most welcome because I am less than 72 hours from finally hearing mine...





   
  You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think you'll be very, very impressed.  What color did you get?  Mine is grey, and it looks so much better in person than it does in a photo.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





greed said:


> I don't think you will disappointed. I'm loving mine.


 
   
  Glad to hear it!
   
  Quote: 





valens7 said:


> I can't speak to any sonic differences between gain settings, but I adhere to this principle.  I love that the Power has a unity gain setting, as it gives me the opportunity to explore nearly the entire range of the volume pot.  It also makes the Power comfortably usable with sensitive IEMs, on account of its non-existent noise floor at that setting.
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> ...


 
   
  I have the Pico Slim in Grey - it is actually a violet grey shade - and it looks great.
   
  I ordered the Pico Slim in Orange. I will post pictures in due course. First I have to see it.


----------



## rudi0504

My Pico Power set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Cyberlabs class -dB 1,69 Vrms is very good for iems and low impedance headphone 
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature DJ


----------



## Bu11dog

Nice setup!
   
  How do you get digital out of iPhone 4S?
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Pico Power set up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Cyberlabs class -dB 1,69 Vrms is very good for iems and low impedance headphone
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

At last...
   

   
  Too early to say too much on the sound - it is burning in as I type - but I like it enough already that I have attached it my Rockboxed Classic with 3M Dual Lock. I intend to use it extensively.
   
  The volume control is great. The channels are staying staying matched right down to the very lowest volume. Not only is there lots of low volume control but the available swing for fine volume control is huge on low gain with my IEMs.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> At last...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Excellent photo, look forward to your thoughts. I'm still working on my review, but suffice to say this is one amazing portable amp. The best I've heard so far.


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Thanks! I look forward to reading your review.
   
  I am listening to the Pico Power with the Final Audio 1601SC right now and it does sound very nice indeed.
   
  The volume control is fairly stiff as noted on Inner Fidelity. For portable use this is great; no accidental volume changes reaching into my bag. The movement is still very smooth. Ergonomically this is a lovely amp, doubly for use with the Classic as the footprint is identical.


----------



## cooperpwc

I have been doing some back and forth between the Pico Power HP-out fed from the Classic and directly from the Classic HP-out listening to the Flat4-KAEDE. Generally I find that dynamic IEMs like the KEADE benefit less from amplification than balanced armature IEMs. This does not mean that there is no difference but rather that it is even more subtle. (All files are Lame 320 CBR re-encodes from lossless, FLAC or ALAC. Because the KAEDE plug is delicate, I am using a short 6" extension for the constant unplugging and replugging.)
   
  Obviously volume matching is key but even when I err slightly in favor of louder volume on the Classic HP out, the benefits of the Pico Power are apparent. The Pico Power is incredibly neutral so there is not much change is the overall presentation; this is good. I do hear a bit more weight and definition in the bass. The treble is also a bit smoother which may be the one quality of the Pico Power that can be construed as a "sound signature". Overall though the change manifests itself in a greater presence and clarity. The sound is cleaner and more forward. It is a subtle difference but with an IEM of the quality of the KAEDE it is meaningful. When I listen for extended periods from the Classic HP out - and I find comparisons of lengthy listening actually more useful than back and forth A/B'ing - I find the sound to be just a bit flatter and less enjoyable. On the other hand, with the Pico Power in the chain, this is a fine portable system. I continue to be amazed by the Flat4-KAEDA and it ramps up nicely with the Pico Power.
   
  I intend to spend some time doing the same comparison with the Heaven VI and ES5.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The volume control is fairly stiff as noted on Inner Fidelity. For portable use this is great; no accidental volume changes reaching into my bag. The movement is still very smooth.


 
   
  that was done intentionally with a machined teflon washer which can be removed if someone wanted a looser volume knob


----------



## cooperpwc

^ Good to know, Justin. I personally do not. The volume control is one of the pleasures of this amp.


----------



## MilesDavis2

justin w. said:


> that was done intentionally with a machined teflon washer which can be removed if someone wanted a looser volume knob




Justin,

I've sent you emails three (3) separate times asking about the scratchy volume pot on my pico power. Have not received any email response. Hopefully this time I'll have your attention. I can't see a logical explanation on why there has been no response. I am considerate to the fact that you're busy and thats why I spaced my emails. But three times! Your products are well made and a piece of art. To hear no response, thats a different story. Thanks.

Miles


----------



## justin w.

i responded a few days ago from my phone, i remember typing a response about the different battery capacities.  guess it didnt go through, i will send another now


----------



## thegrobe

This amplifier is a beauty. With the SQ to match, it seems from the feedback. I'll be ordering one when I can. Subscribed.


----------



## M3NTAL

Is the battery door easy to remove tool-lessly <sp>


----------



## alv4426

Yep, its very easy since its in place with thumb screws (nice ones at that).
  Quote: 





m3ntal said:


> Is the battery door easy to remove tool-lessly <sp>


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


m3ntal said:


> Is the battery door easy to remove tool-lessly <sp>


 
   
  I haven't actually tried yet - the included installed Duracells are lasting forever. However it feels pretty tight to me and the nuts are tinier than you might think. I believe that you will want a dime handy to make the change.
   
  I really like that it comes with a spare set of matching color nuts.
   
  Edit: Well maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## M3NTAL

Thank you for the reply.  It is hard to tell from photos the scale of things and how hard it would be to get a good grasp on them. I keep contemplating selling my Pico Amp/DAC for one of these little guys. Just so hard since the original Pico really does no wrong and has the advantage of the DAC portion! I definitely don't need the extra power for my little custom IEM's, but it sounds like Justin really thought out the volume control which would be a nice feature for me.


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> I haven't actually tried yet - the included installed Duracells are lasting forever. However it feels pretty tight to me and the nuts are tinier than you might think. I believe that you will want a dime handy to make the change.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i slightly tightened the thumb nuts w/ a screwdriver to prevent them from rattling loose in shipping.  during actual use, i just hand tighten them


----------



## muzic4life

Mine was quite stiff for 1st time use. But after 2-3 days it self loose..still a bit stiff but alot smoother now. No problem at all when turning it -- the volume knob.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





m3ntal said:


> Has anyone experienced sonic changes with different gain settings?


 
   
  No, but I have fooled myself into thinking there is with other devices.


----------



## muzic4life

Sonic changes?? I don't think the gain setting may vary sonically...at least i never experienced like that before with more than dozen amps.


----------



## LFC_SL

To the floor, how is the range of control that the volume pot provides at each gain? For those of us who own everything from IEM to full size cans. And is there a black background?
   
  Aside from Rudi who has already commented in the portable rig picture thread, anyone else compared against alo / rsa?
   
  And very lastly how long is free shipping offer valid for as some of us get paid at the end of each month.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> To the floor, how is the range of control that the volume pot provides at each gain? For those of us who own everything from IEM to full size cans. And is there a black background?
> 
> Aside from Rudi who has already commented in the portable rig picture thread, anyone else compared against alo / rsa?
> 
> And very lastly how long is free shipping offer valid for as some of us get paid at the end of each month.


 
   
  I can comment on the black background and the range of the volume pot. The volume control is very well done, especially for being analogue. I detect very minimal channel imbalance with the collection of earphones/headphones I have. Actually I don't hear any with my full-sized headphones. The most sensitive IEM I tried with the Pico Power was the SE535. It had very minimal channel imbalance, very hard to pick up on. Once you turned the knob a few notches, completely gone. The background is very black with headphones. I did pick up on a bit of hiss turning the volume up very high on my 1plus2 IEMs, but I would never listen at that volume so for me it is a non-issue. There is a lot of play on the volume control with the three gain settings. I don't think you will have an issue there. I can't comment on the comparison because I've never heard an RSA amp, but from the portable amps I've heard... this one is far superior. The only amps I've heard that come close are the L3 and the Tralucent T1, but only with IEMs. The T1 doesn't have enough power to drive full-sized headphones properly.


----------



## Currawong

I have had no concerns with the volume range from IEMs through to 300 Ohm headphones or orthos.


----------



## cooperpwc

I just changed batteries using nothing but my clumsy thumb and fingers. No biggie. Also my oversized Soshine Li-ion batteries fit in quite easily. There's lots of play in the metal springs. If those fit, I figure just about any 9 volt will.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Cooperpwc,

I was searching for a good 9v 600mah LI-Ion battery and saw this Soshine battery.
How is the sq with this battery? Have you compared to other types of battery or brands?

Trying to decide either to buy Soshine 9v 600mah LI-ion or 9.6 v 230 mah Imedion.

I use IEMs like AKG 3003, F4 Kaede or PF X-G with PP. i read somewhere that recommendation for PP with IEMs are the high 600mah for sq.

Thanks



cooperpwc said:


> I just changed batteries using nothing but my clumsy thumb and fingers. No biggie. Also my oversized Soshine Li-ion batteries fit in quite easily. There's lots of play in the metal springs. If those fit, I figure just about any 9 volt will.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Cooperpwc,
> 
> I was searching for a good 9v 600mah LI-Ion battery and saw this Soshine battery.
> How is the sq with this battery? Have you compared to other types of battery or brands?
> ...


 
  You are too concern with the battery type.  Just enjoy the amp.  BTW, most li-ion is rated at 8.4 Volt at full charge not 9.0 V.  9V is a battery type not an actual volatage.  NI-MH is capable for more voltage though.  If you are using harder to drive cans, go with higher voltage rating on NimH battery.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Cooperpwc,
> 
> I was searching for a good 9v 600mah LI-Ion battery and saw this Soshine battery.
> How is the sq with this battery? Have you compared to other types of battery or brands?
> ...


 
   
  I've been using the 9.6 Imedion batteries every since I've had the Pico. Unfortunately, the 4 initial batteries I picked up were DOA after a few weeks, so I'm still waiting for my replacements. They definitely have more juice than the ones I'm using now. Right now I'm using the new HiTech Li-Poly 9Vs. They have significantly less voltage (avg. rating of 7.4) but they are rated at 720mAh, which is the largest I've seen thus far. I've been using them for a few days now (probably 5-6 hours a day) and they've lasted, and I expect them to last longer. If you are using just IEMs with your PP and longevity is a priority (it is with me) I would recommend either the Li-Ion or the new Li-Poly. Like Purk said, use the NiMH if you are using harder to drive full-sized headphones. Before my Imedions went bad, the most I got out of them were 14 hours. Since, they have not been able to hold a good charge so they die out very fast. I would suspect 15 max playback on the Imedions.


----------



## muzic4life

I have had used the imedion 9.6v batt too. But now i seldom use it. I prefer to use energizer battere. It is not rechargeable but the battery can last a lot longer than the imedion. My imedion duration time is dropping after 10x charging.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Purk,

Kindly ask for any impressions regarding the difference between duracell (standard) vs Maximal Power.

Thanks




purk said:


> Justin stated earlier that the li-ion will sound best due to lower resistance, but not as good at driving difficult loads compared to Ni-MH.  If you plan to use lower impedance phones with the Pico Power, check out 8.4 V Lithium Ion battery; otherwise, go with 9.6V NiMH.  I personally use the Maximal Power 8.4  550 mah with great results.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Maximal-Power-9-Volt-Rechargeable-Battery/dp/B0051WZ516/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372101250&sr=8-1&keywords=9+volt+li-ion+batteries
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Maximal-Power-Combo-MaximalPower-Rechargebale/dp/B007VIZRAW/ref=pd_sim_e_2


----------



## lescanadiens

Reading from the posts seems like Imedion have some qc issues that are affecting battery life.

They are not cheap though



greed said:


> I've been using the 9.6 Imedion batteries every since I've had the Pico. Unfortunately, the 4 initial batteries I picked up were DOA after a few weeks, so I'm still waiting for my replacements. They definitely have more juice than the ones I'm using now. Right now I'm using the new HiTech Li-Poly 9Vs. They have significantly less voltage (avg. rating of 7.4) but they are rated at 720mAh, which is the largest I've seen thus far. I've been using them for a few days now (probably 5-6 hours a day) and they've lasted, and I expect them to last longer. If you are using just IEMs with your PP and longevity is a priority (it is with me) I would recommend either the Li-Ion or the new Li-Poly. Like Purk said, use the NiMH if you are using harder to drive full-sized headphones. Before my Imedions went bad, the most I got out of them were 14 hours. Since, they have not been able to hold a good charge so they die out very fast. I would suspect 15 max playback on the Imedions.


----------



## lescanadiens

Less than 10x? Crazy!

I better look at other brands.
Perhaps Maximal Power



muzic4life said:


> I have had used the imedion 9.6v batt too. But now i seldom use it. I prefer to use energizer battere. It is not rechargeable but the battery can last a lot longer than the imedion. My imedion duration time is dropping after 10x charging.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Cooperpwc,
> 
> I was searching for a good 9v 600mah LI-Ion battery and saw this Soshine battery.
> How is the sq with this battery? Have you compared to other types of battery or brands?
> ...


 
   
  I have not made any comparisons but I can say that the Soshine are working great. SQ is excellent. This amplifier is producing deep powerful well-controlled bass with both my Heaven VI and KAEDE. The sound overall is fuller; the Classic headphone out thin and boring by comparison. No time for full impressions but I am amazed.
   
  As for how long the amp runs on the Soshine, I have no idea. I must be well over 20 hours and they are still going strong.
   
Edit: Corrected typo


----------



## purk

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Less than 10x? Crazy!
> 
> I better look at other brands.
> Perhaps Maximal Power


 
  They are made by Maha the same people who made Powerex brand.  I had the same problems with my 9.6 V 230mah as well.


----------



## lescanadiens

I might buy Shoshine then.
Thanks Purk



purk said:


> They are made by Maha the same people who made Powerex brand.  I had the same problems with my 9.6 V 230mah as well.


----------



## lescanadiens

Inlove eveything about PP and hope the sound will cover all types of IEMs that i got.

Thanks cooperpwc



cooperpwc said:


> I have not made any comparisons but I can say that the Soshine are working great. SQ is excellent. This amplifier is producing deep powerful well-controlled bass with both my Heaven VI and KAEDE. The sound overall is fuller; the Classic headphone out thin and boring by comparison. No time for full impressions but I am amazed.
> 
> As for how long the amp runs on the Soshine, I have no idea. I must be well over 20 hours and they are still going strong.
> 
> Edit: Corrected typo


----------



## cooperpwc

The Soshine's finally ran out. I didn't time it but if they reached 30 hours I would not be surprised. Glad to see that battery death was instant and accompanied by loss of the power light - no slow deterioration in SQ. This fast death is to be expected with Lithium-ions and I like it.
   
  Swapping batteries is indeed simple. Fresh set installed in about a minute and I am good to go for another 20-30 hours.
   
  The Pico Power is a bass monster with IEMs. It is not some crummy bass boost or skewed frequency response; it is clean power that affects different IEMs to different extents. Across the board, anyone who thinks that IEMs don't change much with amplification has to try this amp.


----------



## LFC_SL

Complete change of plans. The UK retailer still not nailed down MK3 B+ partnership so have ordered Pico Power. Do not congratulate me, what I need are your donations to cover the VAT and customs fees


----------



## muzic4life

I am wondering is the mk3plus still carry that noisy hiss or not....btw i have ordered one my self. Hopefully they fix the hiss problem rather than just a battery improvement.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi cooperpwc,

I agree with PP's bass but overall, pp is one of the best amp i have ever owned.

Great sound overall, great design and attention to detail. I am a big fan of Justin's amp. I will look for Shoshine to try them with my PP.

What other amps do you have? I know we both like FAD PF so there is a similarity for taste.



cooperpwc said:


> The Soshine's finally ran out. I didn't time it but if they reached 30 hours I would not be surprised. Glad to see that battery death was instant and accompanied by loss of the power light - no slow deterioration in SQ. This fast death is to be expected with Lithium-ions and I like it.
> 
> Swapping batteries is indeed simple. Fresh set installed in about a minute and I am good to go for another 20-30 hours.
> 
> The Pico Power is a bass monster with IEMs. It is not some crummy bass boost or skewed frequency response; it is clean power that affects different IEMs to different extents. Across the board, anyone who thinks that IEMs don't change much with amplification has to try this amp.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi cooperpwc,
> 
> I agree with PP's bass but overall, pp is one of the best amp i have ever owned.
> 
> ...


 
   
  For portable amps, I own the Headsix, Stepdance, Quickstep, Pico Slim and Pico Power. If there seems to be a bias there, there truly is. I think that Jan Meier and Justin Wilson are in a different category than most others in the portable amp industry - and living close to Hong Kong, I get to hear the other amps regularly.


----------



## LFC_SL

Already had shipping preparation email from Justin this morning. Anyone have experience of potential UK customs hit as Justin has not had feedback? So as I know what to set aside for the potential damage...


----------



## esuhgb

I would estimate around £80-90(max) on customs if he set the full value of the amp on the customs form. We also get taxed on shipping charges.  When I ordered my 4ai which was 454usd with shipping I paid around £70-80.


----------



## Greed

Wow - I feel bad for you chaps... It might be easier to have someone buy it, and then send it. That way they can lower the customs value. I do that all the time for my international sales.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> For portable amps, I own the Headsix, Stepdance, Quickstep, Pico Slim and Pico Power. If there seems to be a bias there, there truly is. I think that Jan Meier and Justin Wilson are in a different category than most others in the portable amp industry - and living close to Hong Kong, I get to hear the other amps regularly.


 
   
   
  I suspect you are on to something here...


----------



## lescanadiens

It's great to be near the HIfi Mecca of Asia (other than Japan).
It's very rare to be able to audition bunch of great amps in that close proximity in HK.

I heard good things about Meier Amps but have no chance to listen to them.



cooperpwc said:


> For portable amps, I own the Headsix, Stepdance, Quickstep, Pico Slim and Pico Power. If there seems to be a bias there, there truly is. I think that Jan Meier and Justin Wilson are in a different category than most others in the portable amp industry - and living close to Hong Kong, I get to hear the other amps regularly.


----------



## LFC_SL

Black Serial #222 in the house
   
  No customs duty. Suspious.... (I know its a misspelling, am shortening my words these days)


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Black Serial #222 in the house
> 
> No customs duty. Suspious.... (I know its a misspelling, am shortening my words these days)


 
   
  Black has to look good.
   
  Here is a picture that I posted in the FAD thread. The focus is on the 1601SC but you can see how the Pico Power in Orange suits my favourite rig.


----------



## LFC_SL

That orange reminds me of Barcelona holiday. Would be great if Justin can eventually have HQ shots of all colour choices on the site. Chose black as 'safe' and to match new DAC



Sorry for Nexus 4 photo. My iMac has stopped recognising external SD reader after years of playing ball. Grrr


----------



## muzic4life

FWIW..The picopower and shure 846 is a very good match. Just played with them using picopower at medium gain. I think the sound is perfect.


----------



## ivanrocks321

how do you remove the screws for the battery without messing up the paint job? They are so darn tight.....I must be doing something wrong


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> how do you remove the screws for the battery without messing up the paint job? They are so darn tight.....I must be doing something wrong


 
   
  i had an employee do the tightening of the nuts and he may have had a different idea than me of what is slightly tighter than by hand alone.  if i shipped them hand tightened only, the nuts can shake loose in shipping and then could fall off if the new buyer doesn't make sure they're tight. 
  
  I've been trying to find a small slotted screwdriver made entirely of plastic.  i'm not coming up with anything so far. so i would just put a couple layers of tape around the tip of a small slotted screwdriver and you should be able to loosen them that way.


----------



## Currawong

I can't remember if I posted my impressions with the AK100 here or not (and I'm being too lazy to search). I have a Mezzo-modded AK100, which allows it to work properly with multiple-BA IEMs by bypassing the resistors at the output. That works very well, but adding the Pico Power results in a significant improvement in soundstage and instrument separation with acoustic music especially.


----------



## LFC_SL

Still rocking stock batteries but good tip on using tape would be a real shame to mark a surface in any way!


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> how do you remove the screws for the battery without messing up the paint job? They are so darn tight.....I must be doing something wrong


 
   
  Mine arrived crazy tight and I promptly stripped the paint on them. Thankfully, Justin includes a spare set with the amp.


----------



## muzic4life

The fisrt time i received mine...the screws was so tight like it wont be opened by finger hand. So i used driver to open it. I covered the driver end with cloth. After that...i only tighten it with hands so i never had difficulties since then.


----------



## xinghui0711

muzic4life said:


> The fisrt time i received mine...the screws was so tight like it wont be opened by finger hand. So i used driver to open it. I covered the driver end with cloth. After that...i only tighten it with hands so i never had difficulties since then.


 

Me too. screws were really tight the first time.


----------



## uelover

I just ordered mine yesterday together with some rechargeable 9V lithium batteries to pair with the incoming DX50.
   
  Hopefully it won't be beyond the quoted 6 months weeks stated on his website.


----------



## muzic4life

uelover said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday together with some rechargeable 9V lithium batteries to pair with the incoming DX50.
> 
> Very interesting to hear about that dx50...i hope is gonna be a nice pairing with your forthcoming picopower....
> 
> Hopefully it won't be beyond the quoted 6 months stated on his website.


----------



## uelover

I am interested to hear more comparison between the Pico Power against other top tier portable amps to know where the Pico Power stand.
   
  On another note, I have previously tried contacting Justin via email but never received any reply from him at all even after a few months.
   
  Now, I am purchasing through his webcart purely base on the faith that somehow the amp will show up at my doorstep one day. I have sent him another email yesterday to see if he will ever reply me.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I am interested to hear more comparison between the Pico Power against other top tier portable amps to know where the Pico Power stand.
> 
> On another note, I have previously tried contacting Justin via email but never received any reply from him at all even after a few months.
> 
> Now, I am purchasing through his webcart purely base on the faith that somehow the amp will show up at my doorstep one day. I have sent him another email yesterday to see if he will ever reply me.


 
   
  Not to worry. Justin delivers.
   
  In power terms, it ascends through my favourite three portables as follows: Pico Slim > Quickstep > Pico Power. This is very obvious with the Heaven VI which grows thicker and bassier with each incremental increase in power. The Pico Power is distinguished by its relaxed organic treble. I suspect this is the NOS transistor discreet output buffers.
   
  I think that the Pico Power is too powerful for balanced armature IEMs (though some would disagree) (I prefer the Pico Slim) but not at all for dynamic IEMs. It is obviously intended for full-size cans. As a fellow lover of the Pico Slim, I think you will find the Pico Power to be a fine addition to the collection. I especially like it with the FAD 1601SC and PFIX, dynamic IEMs that thrive on the combination of high voltage, high battery current and low output impedance.


----------



## Greed

To add, I think the Pico Power sounds great with both my IEMs - Tralucent 1plus2 and Spiral Ear SE5. I haven't yet tried the Pico Slim with either but have tried it with other IEMs. It is definitely more suitable for IEMs, but they sound quite similar, IMO.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Mine arrived crazy tight and I promptly stripped the paint on them. Thankfully, Justin includes a spare set with the amp.


 
  I did not even know about that! were in the box is it, just wondering since I cant get to the packaging at the moment.


----------



## muzic4life

I think the pico power is very good driving IEMs..I tried all of IEMs and they can go quite well with pico power. However, from my previous experience, the shure 535 red and fad heaven 6 seems not proper enough to be driven by pico power. Also the ie800 i noticed the bass becoming a bit too much impact (i never like ie800 bass anyway).


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I think the pico power is very good driving IEMs..I tried all of IEMs and they can go quite well with pico power. However, from my previous experience, the shure 535 red and fad heaven 6 seems not proper enough to be driven by pico power. Also the ie800 i noticed the bass becoming a bit too much impact (i never like ie800 bass anyway).


 
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Not to worry. Justin delivers.
> 
> In power terms, it ascends through my favourite three portables as follows: Pico Slim > Quickstep > Pico Power. This is very obvious with the Heaven VI which grows thicker and bassier with each incremental increase in power. The Pico Power is distinguished by its relaxed organic treble. I suspect this is the NOS transistor discreet output buffers.


 
   
  Sounds like the Pico Slim is retaining its spot as the amp for iems.
   
  So cooperpwc, you prefer the Pico Slim to the Quickstep and Pico Power?
   
  The lack of communication from Justin worries me though.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Sounds like the Pico Slim is retaining its spot as the amp for iems.
> 
> So cooperpwc, you prefer the Pico Slim to the Quickstep and Pico Power?
> 
> The lack of communication from Justin worries me though.


 
   
  The grace of the Pico Slim with balanced armature IEMs is really impressing me. It seems to have just the right amount of extra power, a lovely sound signature, the best form factor, and that great volume control. However I do not listen to my ES5 much anymore and I previously preferred it with the Stepdance so I have to revisit that. Generally though I am moving away from overpowering and overthickening the sound of BA IEMs and am instead thinking that that there is an ideal level of power and that the Pico Slim is it.


----------



## verber

uelover said:


> I am interested to hear more comparison between the Pico Power against other top tier portable amps to know where the Pico Power stand.


 
   
  I think the Pico Power is the best sounding portable amplifier I have listened to, and is quite competitive against many desktop amplifiers that are 2x it's cost.  If you have the need for a stand alone portable amplifier that is capable of driving full size headphones the Pico Power would not be a mistake.  As to dealing with Justin.  He delivers a quality product.  Sometimes the wait is a bit longer than you might wish, but this is often the case with a  single person "cottage industry"  company that is committed to high quality products and exquisite craftsmanship.
   
  Quote:  





> I think that the Pico Power is too powerful for balanced armature IEMs (though some would disagree)


 
  I had no problem with the Pico Power being too powerful.  I can't comment from personal experience Pico Power -vs- Pico Slim haven't not heard them back to back.  I might be the the tiny minority here, but I have generally not found an amplifier to make a noticeable difference in sound quality when using IEM/CIEM which have a source which has variable output level. iPod headphone jack, Lavry DA-11, Dragonfly, etc to my IEM/CIEM sounds about the same as those devices feeding a high quality amplifier.  Now if we are talking more demanding headphones, the amplifier makes a big difference.
   
  --Mark


----------



## muzic4life

I agree with Mark...the pico power is one of the no-mistake choice for portable amps. From my portable audio journey, i have had owned many amps before and i can conclude that for me..there are 3 amps so far still be my favorite and i will keep them for so long. They are pico power, rsa intruder and apex glacier. Each of them have their own advantages. And all of them can drive iems and hard to drive cans very very good. The Kojo Technology KM01 amp it has a very special character of sound but only limited to lower impedance cans and iems. So i think for the best allrounder amp so far imo still be the pico/intruder /glacier.


----------



## LFC_SL

Earlier in the thread I asked about range of volume control to assist with making a buying decision. The replies were spot on. From my most sensitive IEM (SE535) to the HD600, the Pico Power is effortless, black background and plenty of room to play with. Do not even need to use high gain with the HD600


----------



## alv4426

The highest Ive ever had to use is medium gain for my old school Mad Dogs, this thing definitely lives up to its name.
  
 Sorry to ask this question once again but what would you guys recommend for batteries for around $30 for a pair (I don't need a charger unless its li)? I'm looking at battery life and longevity, not so much power since I already have more than enough of that.


----------



## Greed

alv4426 said:


> The highest Ive ever had to use is medium gain for my old school Mad Dogs, this thing definitely lives up to its name.
> 
> Sorry to ask this question once again but what would you guys recommend for batteries for around $30 for a pair (I don't need a charger unless its li)? I'm looking at battery life and longevity, not so much power since I already have more than enough of that.


 
  
 I'm currently using these. They last an easy 45 hours, but I've gotten more when I exclusively use IEMs (Low or Med Gain), longest being 53 hours. 
  
http://www.batterymart.com/p-r-li9720-9volt-lithium-polymer-battery.html


----------



## alv4426

Thanks for the suggestion but I only have a NiCd charger though. But with that sort of battery life I may have to upgrade to Lithium.


----------



## Greed

alv4426 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I only have a NiCd charger though. But with that sort of battery life I may have to upgrade to Lithium.


 
  
 Honestly, the largest capacity NiCd Rechargeable 9V I've seen is 300mAh. I've used these - http://www.batteriesplus.com/pc-36075-36075-MHR84V300.aspx
  
 From what I remember they last about 15 hours. Lithium is really the way to go if longevity is important to you.


----------



## alv4426

I really didn't want to spend $5X on batteries but Ive been convinced since I want that sort of longevity, going to lithium... My wallet really really hates you Greed


----------



## cooperpwc

Okay... I am listening at home to the Westone ES5 with the Pico Power fed by USB Monica. I have to say that it sounds fantastic.The bass slams hard but retains good texture. It is a lot of bass by ES5 standards but not too much bass. So I think that the ES5 can handle what the Pico Power delivers.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone heard the Pico Power w/ the Mad Dog 3.2?


----------



## Frank I

For anyone interested  my review on the Pico Power is hereHeadAmp Pico Power Portable Headphone Amplifier Review


----------



## MilesDavis2

frank i said:


> For anyone interested  my review on the Pico Power is hereHeadAmp Pico Power Portable Headphone Amplifier Review



Wonderful review. Thanks.


----------



## Frank I

Thanks and glad you liked it


----------



## cooperpwc

Excellent review, Frank. The Pico Power really is an amazing amplifier - that happens to be portable...


----------



## Frank I

Thank you and glad you enjoyed the review.


----------



## uelover

I do wonder how the pico power compares with the RSA Intruder.


----------



## mkinmkin

Wanna order Pico Power, but their website mention the delivery time is 4 to 6 weeks. Is it correct because the info of PP seems not update for a long time?!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## uelover

mkinmkin said:


> Wanna order Pico Power, but their website mention the delivery time is 4 to 6 weeks. Is it correct because the info of PP seems not update for a long time?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4




I was told that the waiting time is 6 weeks via email for my order.


----------



## mkinmkin

Just received my Pico Power today. When Justin told me black colour has stock two week ago, I have placed my order immediately. The quality of the metal shell is excellent. Hope PP will be a perfect match with my DX50.


----------



## alv4426

mkinmkin said:


> Just received my Pico Power today. When Justin told me black colour has stock two week ago, I have placed my order immediately. The quality of the metal shell is excellent. Hope PP will be a perfect match with my DX50.


 
It is a great match to me, surprised that some people have told me that the dx100 is still better then that combo for SQ. I just need a rubber band to keep them together


----------



## cooperpwc

Call me fickle but I am seriously revisiting the Pico Power with balanced armature IEMs. Even with the Heaven VI which ramps up insanely under power, the result is compelling. It is a huge sound.
  
 With dynamic IEMs (Kaede, PF IX, 1601SC...) I doubt that that there is a better portable amp out there to deliver the maximum clean smooth power (insofar as the L3 hisses and has poor low volume control). 
  
alv4426, I also have a DX50 on the way. Get some low profile 3M Dual Lock. You will never use rubber bands again.


----------



## cooperpwc

I am deep into a Pico Power session. It's blowing me away with all of my IEMs. I'm all in on the Pico Power as my pairing with the pending DX50 - just ordered a TWag mini cable from Justin to get the ergonomics right. (And TWag is pretty good as cables go...)


----------



## cooperpwc

I just posted my impressions of the synergy of the Headamp Pico Power and Meier Quickstep with the DX50 in that DAP's thread. This is as detailed as my impressions of the Pico Power are likely to get on Head-Fi so linking it here.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but what rechargeable 9V lithium batteries do you recommend with this amp? Also, does the mAH have anything to do with power output and battery life?
 I'm totally clueless


----------



## Magicman74

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but what rechargeable 9V lithium batteries do you recommend with this amp? Also, does the mAH have anything to do with power output and battery life?
> I'm totally clueless :confused_face_2:



Go with Li-ion. They have the least storage drain, like less then 10% a month. Charge it and it stays charged.
The best hands down are Hi-Tech from Japan.
They are a little high price wise but are the best. I'm not sure where you are located?, so you might find a closer dealer. But here is what you are after,
http://www.amazon.com/Hitech-Two-Lithium-Ion-Batteries-Charger/dp/B0038AT44C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383835102&sr=8-1&keywords=hi+tech+9v

 I used these in my XXS and get anywhere from 60-70 hrs before recharge, your use might vary. But these hands down are the best 9v I've used/found!!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Right ok thankyou!


----------



## Greed

When I had the Pico Power I was using these -
  
http://www.batterymart.com/p-r-li9720-9volt-lithium-polymer-battery.html
  
 Li-Polymer which is the newest tech. I got about 50-70 hours per charge which was incredible. The fit is pretty tight inside the battery compartment but some Vaseline cleared that up. The power was also slightly less than my old NiMH 9.6v. It was great for IEMs and efficient headphones but for those tough to drive headphones, you might looking into something else.


----------



## purk

greed said:


> When I had the Pico Power I was using these -
> 
> http://www.batterymart.com/p-r-li9720-9volt-lithium-polymer-battery.html
> 
> Li-Polymer which is the newest tech. I got about 50-70 hours per charge which was incredible. The fit is pretty tight inside the battery compartment but some Vaseline cleared that up. The power was also slightly less than my old NiMH 9.6v. It was great for IEMs and efficient headphones but for those tough to drive headphones, you might looking into something else.


 
 720 mAh said it all.  I'm using 550 mAh with very good results.  Over 35 hours + for sure.


----------



## LFC_SL

Greed, when and why did you sell it?


----------



## Greed

lfc_sl said:


> Greed, when and why did you sell it?


 
  
 Mainly sold it due to non-use. I'm just not using my portable audio much anymore. I've moved to the opposite extreme with a full-fledged speaker / vinyl system. Portable audio is fun and very convenient, the problem is I was always wanting equal sound quality to my desktop setup. I've come to find out, this is an impossible quest that probably won't ever be achieved. I've sold most of my DAPs, all my portable amps, and most of my C/IEMs. The market is growing fast and too hard to keep up with, tbh. The Pico Power was the best portable amp I'd ever heard, and if one were interested in buying something to power everything from sensitive IEMs to full-sized headphones - this is it. 
  
 PS - Sold it a few weeks ago.


----------



## LFC_SL

Thanks all the same as your ramblings helped me to part with the cash
  
 But man... the TH900 too? What if you are banned from speakers one afternoon


----------



## Greed

lfc_sl said:


> Thanks all the same as your ramblings helped me to part with the cash
> 
> But man... the TH900 too? What if you are banned from speakers one afternoon


 
  
 Then... GS-X mk2 + LCD-3 / Stratus + HD800


----------



## justhavingfun

I have not visited for any length of time in head-fi forum for a long time due to being busy at my work. Of course, I still have been listening to my music all those time every chance I get. I do have decent stereo system, home theater setup as well as portable system. Even though portable setup might not be the best sound quality but it gets used alot more time than my other setups. Recently I spent much of my music listening through Pandora One and enjoyed very much. However, after about three months of nothing but Pandora One, I switched to my portable setup which include Classic iPod (Applelosssless files), iems (UM Miracle, ER4S), and Pico Power. WOW, what a difference Pico Power in the mix makes so much more enjoyable to my music listening. The sound quality improvement by adding a quality portable amp may not be for everyone but Pico Power sure gave me a pure joy. Don't get me wrong that I must have a portable amp to enjoy my music. I can use just a cheap earbud and any kind of DAP to enjoy as long as right kind of music that I like playing. But if you want to have a chance to increase your portable setup to next level, give a Pico Power a try. It might be a nice surprise but give it a fair chance to evaluate properly. It is truly just more than a volumer increaser. Happy listening.


----------



## justin w.

Jude sent me these photos of his Pico Power that he's planning to use for a guide, so I'm sharing them here:


----------



## cooperpwc

I have waited a long time to post this but I can no longer hide my conclusion that there really is a difference in the sound between the different gain settings. It is almost as if (or may actually be that) the Pico Power is delivering more power in high gain mode. My Heaven VI is very sensitive to power, ramping up in the bass and mids as power increases. It is one of the reasons that I love the Pico Power so much with it. I am finding that I get more prominent bass with noticeably increased mid-bass slam on high gain by comparison with low gain. (I am not sure what to make of mid gain; I am actually not sure why this setting even exists.)  


I thought that it might be placebo but listening today to Janis Joplin's Greatest Hits, the difference was impossible to ignore. (I was doing careful volume matching as much as possible when switching back and forth.) 


The volume pot on my Pico Slim has excellent channel tracking right down to the bottom and I am using it on high gain now with IEMs. I don't get a lot of play adjusting volume - low gain is better for that - but with the stiff but still smooth volume control, it is fine.


To be sure the Pico Power sounds just great on low gain. But for that little extra bass pop with the Heaven VI, it is high gain for me.


With other headphones it may not be as noticeable. (I do feel that it is still there with Flat4 Kaede but it is less obvious.) I wonder if others have experienced the same thing?


----------



## Barra

cooperpwc said:


> I have waited a long time to post this but I can no longer hide my conclusion that there really is a difference in the sound between the different gain settings. It is almost as if (or may actually be that) the Pico Power is delivering more power in high gain mode. My Heaven VI is very sensitive to power, ramping up in the bass and mids as power increases. It is one of the reasons that I love the Pico Power so much with it. I am finding that I get more prominent bass with noticeably increased mid-bass slam on high gain by comparison with low gain. (I am not sure what to make of mid gain; I am actually not sure why this setting even exists.)
> 
> I thought that it might be placebo but listening today to Janis Joplin's Greatest Hits, the difference was impossible to ignore. (I was doing careful channel matching as much as possible when switching back and forth.)
> 
> ...


 
 I don't have the Pico Power (yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but if we are talking about the same thing, I noticed this with the gain switches on all my devices when using my NT6 Pros which eats any power it can get. However, with my less power hungry headphones it is less noticeable. The devices I use with a gain switch include the BH2 an the DX50. My guess is that it takes more power to drive the lower frequencies so the extra power is just more noticeable there.


----------



## thegrobe

Yesterday, I received a beautiful black Pico Power that I picked up from the classifieds. Wow, the build quality is just amazing and the sound....just perfection. I planned to buy one new awhile back but this and that got in the way. What a mistake to live all these months without it. ...

Good stuff


----------



## cooperpwc

Actually I am back to listening at low gain pretty much all the time. It suits the Heaven VI perfectly. It has however been a fun merry-go-round.


----------



## Richsvt

Just purchased a purple Pico Power. Can't wait to see how it'll sound. Horrible that the wait time is like 6 weeks. Re-read all the reviews here and seems like it will fit the bill. Using DT1350s now but soon get a HD650 for home use. Looking something a little warmer than the E12 using now but with good enough power the run the Senns. I hate waiting...


----------



## justin w.

it will be less than 6 weeks. i have everything here now.
  
 some of the colors have been secretly in stock for months


----------



## Richsvt

Thanks for the update Justin, very excited to hear it may be soon.


----------



## jayb33c33

I just ordered a black Pico Power.  I can't wait to get it.  It will probably get to me before my JH Audio JH5 Pros come in the mail.  I guess I'll just use my crappy beats by dre studios in the meantime while I wait for my JH5's.


----------



## sLain

I just ordered a black Pico Power Amp over the past weekend after hearing so many great reviews. Cannot wait to get hold of it soon.
  
 Thanks Justin!


----------



## Richsvt

Just received my purple pico power today and just started listening to it. That was a fast delivery. Workmanship and finish is superb. Color is excellent. Listening time is limited today but from what I can hear right, very clear, no hiss. Bass impact is excellent at medium gain. Midst and highs are sharp. Using a ATH-ES700 right and all is well. Leaves the E12 behind sonically and quality-wise. This can really deliver. Will post some more reactions once I get some more relaxed time to hear some more music selections. I am impressed so far...


----------



## jayb33c33

I received my pico power as well.  It's awesome.


----------



## cooperpwc

jayb33c33 said:


> I received my pico power as well.  It's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful.
  
 Now Rockbox that Classic...!


----------



## leesure

I'm doing some photography work for Justin and finally had a moment to try the Pico Power with my LCD-X's. I'm very impressed! I'm running directly from an iMod. It has more than enough power to drive the Audeze's to high volumes. The dynamics are punchy and fast. The imaging and separation are great. It sounds like a desktop rig crammed into a very portable box!

Well done Justin!


----------



## Frank I

Justin did a great job with the Pico and it powerful former but what impressed me most about it was the dynamics. The amp has soul.


----------



## jayb33c33

Hi.  I'm looking for a DAC relatively the same size as the Pico Power to go with my setup. (Current setup is an iPod Classic and Pico Power) Any suggestions?


----------



## cooperpwc

jayb33c33 said:


> Hi.  I'm looking for a DAC relatively the same size as the Pico Power to go with my setup. (Current setup is an iPod Classic and Pico Power) Any suggestions?


 
  
 I am using the Fiio X5 as a USB DAC to feed the Pico Power. I am very pleased. That will also upgrade your sound quality from an iPod Classic for portable use. The size matches the Pico Power.
  
 Also consider: Pico Dac and Centrance LX but neither really has the same shape and size as the Pico Power. Maybe the Odac?


----------



## Currawong

What would be interesting is combining something like an iMod with the Pico Power. I was using an AK100 for a while (when I was using full-sized headphones in a transportable rig or at meets to try headphones and IEMs with). 
  
 I've finally gotten around to making a video about the Pico Power here too:


----------



## JTZL2

FiiO e11?


----------



## Twinster

Received my Pico Power today and used it with my iBasso DX50 and wow what a great pairing.  Tried my K702 with it and the Pico drived them with ease and they sound very good. The Bass  (I know) is thumping and got great layering. Tried my Aurisonic ASG-2 and they also sound very good with the Pico/DX50. Just wanted to share my joy. Happy listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## cooperpwc

twinster said:


> Received my Pico Power today and used it with my iBasso DX50 and wow what a great pairing.  Tried my K702 with it and the Pico drived them with ease and they sound very good. The Bass  (I know) is thumping and got great layering. Tried my Aurisonic ASG-2 and they also sound very good with the Pico/DX50. Just wanted to share my joy. Happy listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have enjoyed the DX50 - Pico Power combination too. It's very nice.


----------



## DarKu

I'm really curious how Vorzüge Pure II sounds compared to Pico Power, anyone heard both amps and wants to share some words?


----------



## JACONE

Hello everyone!
  
 So I've been reading all the post and still can't decide between the Pico Slim and the Pico Power paired with my AK 120 and JHs 16s.
 I do want the ability to drive full size cans down the road and would like this flexibility.
  
 I like the rechargeable battery on the Slim but ok with the 9v batteries on the PP.
  
 Looks like Justin recommends the Slim with IEM but as I mentioned, I want to be able to drive cans.
  
 Any recommendations would be appreciated.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## purk

jacone said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So I've been reading all the post and still can't decide between the Pico Slim and the Pico Power paired with my AK 120 and JHs 16s.
> I do want the ability to drive full size cans down the road and would like this flexibility.
> ...


 
 I would go with the Pico Power for more versatility.  The slim is very nice for IEMs but will not be able match the Power when driving full size cans.  If portability is the key for you, the Slim maybe a better choice.


----------



## Currawong

Seconded on the Pico Power here. The Slim isn't designed for full-sized cans. The Pico Power is great with IEMs though.


----------



## Shini44

the pico slim is a good amp, yet the mids on it kind of laid back compared to the bass/high, not that i am saying is a bad amp, its maybe the best portable amp i had so far,
  
 yet do you guys think the mids on the power is kind of the same? also some people think that the slim is warmer a little, talking about subtle things here, so you guys agree too or? 

 mine will be here on sat or sunday :3


----------



## richsto

Just wondering if you received your Pico Power and if so what your impressions are. I ordered mine over a week ago but other than the order confirmation email I've heard nothing and so far no replies to email. How long from your order time to shipping and/or receipt? Mostly interested on what you think of the amp....let us hear.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave74

richsto said:


> Just wondering if you received your Pico Power and if so what your impressions are. I ordered mine over a week ago but other than the order confirmation email I've heard nothing and so far no replies to email. How long from your order time to shipping and/or receipt? Mostly interested on what you think of the amp....let us hear.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I picked  mine up from the post office last last week. I pm'd Justin to ask a question about shipping options and he told me he had already shipped it and he gave me the tracking no. I was surprised  because at the time his website said up to 4 weeks and it was shipped within the week  You just might have to PM him because it might already be on its way to you.
  
  My impression of it so far is that it is VERY good and I am really happy that I bought it.  I even ordered a Pico Slim this week, so that should say how I feel about the Pico Power  I ordered the Power to pair with my Concero HP and Alpha Dogs as I find the HP isn't able to drive the Alpha's to their potential like my BHA-1 does when I am at home.  I find I can now turn my Concero HP's volume to about 70% (through my macbook) and turn the Pico Powers volume to about 60%.  It has really firmed up and added to the bass presence, especially where the bass seemed a little thin with just the Concero.  It has also helped to open up the soundstage. Now I can feel the drivers move a little even though I don't listen at loud levels.  This is on the medium gain setting on the Pico Power.  Now I am extremely happy with this combination for when I am out of town and it doesn't leave me missing my home rig.
  
 I have also used it with my Shure SE846's (which I just received yesterday) on the low gain setting, it is a very black background with no hiss, which is impressive for a powerful portable amp.  I was using the Pico with the 846's more for a finer volume control as on my iPod it is tough to get the precise volume level. So it is a very versatile amp, being able to easily drive the AD's to their potential as well as perform well with a very sensitive 8 ohm impedance iem. If you do use it with iem's turn the power on on the amp before plugging the iem's into it to make sure you don't get a pop sound.
  
 As others have already stated the build quality is top notch, the volume knob is fairly stiff which is a good thing as you don't want the volume moving around if you put it in your pocket.  The jacks are also nice and stiff to plug into, they grip the 3.5mm male ends very well, there is no movement.  The paint and fit and finish is perfect.


----------



## alv4426

Does anyone know if /what caps are needed for an Imod LOD to run with the Pico Power?


----------



## Shini44

hey guys!! it wasn't the slim!! it was the iUSB all the time!! somehow the Mentor and the iUSB don't get along, when i removed it, all the problems that i was speaking about was gone!! the pico power had the same problem but even worse , thats why i removed the iUSB to test the theory and i was right!!! lol! 

 yet the iUSB was always fine with any other setup,  glad that i fixed the problem anyway :3 
  
 time to test the pico power ^^


----------



## Twinster

I just realized that the middle position was actually the high gain and top position was the medium gain. Strange setup.


----------



## Shini44

The power is indeed the best amp i ever had in my entire life!!!! i wish i had this since ages :<


----------



## justin w.

twinster said:


> I just realized that the middle position was actually the high gain and top position was the medium gain. Strange setup.




Depending on where the switch is placed in the feedback, middle position will be either low or high


----------



## henryjing

Just wondering if Shoshine has been concluded as the best choice for Pico Power?
  
 I have followed some threads but not all, wondering if somebody can save me sometime?


----------



## henryjing

My another concern is:
  
 I have already got one Pico AMP/DAC, and I my HD600 is on the way.
  
 I am wondering if the old Pico amp can drive HD600? or I have to go for pico power?


----------



## cooperpwc

henryjing said:


> Just wondering if Shoshine has been concluded as the best choice for Pico Power?
> 
> I have followed some threads but not all, wondering if somebody can save me sometime?


 
  
 I have no idea if they are the best but Shoshine are reasonably priced (here in China) and they do a great job.


----------



## henryjing

I have one for my airsoft, it works well.
  
 imedion sounds have issue of qc, however provides 9.6V power. With 2 will be 19.2, which means a little bit more power than Shoshine.
  
 To drive the headphone, I am trying to get as much power as I can though I don't prefer desk amp...


----------



## henryjing

After doing some research, if cost doesn't matter iPower's Li-ploymer 9V would be probably the best choice...
  
 Still wondering if it is necessary to upgrade my pico amp to pico power so that I can drive my HD600?


----------



## dallan

henryjing said:


> My another concern is:
> 
> I have already got one Pico AMP/DAC, and I my HD600 is on the way.
> 
> I am wondering if the old Pico amp can drive HD600? or I have to go for pico power?





I have both and the Pico power is a huge upgrade for full sized headphones.


----------



## henryjing

thx, I am considering to get one. However, however my budget will be tight if I want to get iPower rechargable Li-ploymer battery. May I ask what batteries do you use for your Pico Power?
   


dallan said:


> I have both and the Pico power is a huge upgrade for full sized headphones.


----------



## dallan

I waited till I saw good brands on sale, like Duracell and got them for well under two bucks each. They last me a long time, don't think I will ever go thru my stockpile


----------



## cooperpwc

dallan said:


> I waited till I saw good brands on sale, like Duracell and got them for well under two bucks each. They last me a long time, don't think I will ever go thru my stockpile


 
  
 I did that for a while with the Stepdance but the cost adds up. The Soshines are an inexpensive one time purchase and I am saving a lot of money. I wonder why I waited so long.


----------



## dallan

I have some rechargeables but they are mostly unmatched and I don't have a chrger any more.


----------



## justin w.

http://www.batteriesandbutter.com/MN16049V.html
  
 this is where i get the 9V duracells i include with the amp. with shipping, depending on location in the U.S., on the min order of 12 batteries its $1.9 to $2 per battery
  
 it comes out to about 5 cents per hour to run the amp this way


----------



## cooperpwc

^ So that's 70-80 hours on an installation? Okay, that beats the snot out of my Soshines. I might get 22 to 25 hours. That's with IEMs at low gain.


----------



## justin w.

oops...10 cents/hour


----------



## cooperpwc

That makes sense. Top of the line alkalines will run about twice as long as the Soshines. But the Soshines keep coming back for more.


----------



## dallan

That's what i do, then don't even have to deal with another charger.  When on trips can always just pick up a pair in a pinch.  Love my Pico Power.  Nice seeing you yesterday Justin.  That Blue Hawaiian of yours is still on my bucket list, i will have it one day.


----------



## Twinster

I'm using the MaximalPower Battery li-ion 9v 550 mAh and I'm very impress of the duration. They cost me about $27 CAD on Amazon including the charger.


----------



## richsto

After trying a variety of portable amps I settled on the Pico Power for my HE-400s.  It seems to be a perfect match with ample power on high gain with powerful defined bass, a neutral midrange; and sweet extended highs. Great battery life and beautiful design as well.  Yes it's expensive but I don't think I've heard a nicer portable amp.  
  
My only complaint is that it took longer than advertised to arrive and (as has been previously discussed) communication has not been exactly smooth.  I'm still waiting for a response on getting some matching battery cover screws despite PMs, email, and voicemail.  
  
Regardless, I highly recommend the Pico Power.....great work Justin!


----------



## Shini44

+1 just the best amp i ever had ;3 i am using it as desktop amp with Matrix X-Sabre, i even bought a nice after market battery , like 4 of them so the used get on the charge once consumed, i replace them each 2-3 days, i keep it on unless i am sleeping.


----------



## henryjing

It has been 1 8 days after I have ordered the pico power. Anybody knows how long does it take to ship out pico power?
 The website shows "allow 1 week"...


----------



## richsto

henryjing said:


> It has been 1 8 days after I have ordered the pico power. Anybody knows how long does it take to ship out pico power?
> The website shows "allow 1 week"...




Same website message when I ordered: took nearly three weeks from the time of order for mine to arrive. Definitely worth the wait, I just would have liked to know upfront how long I would really take. You should be pretty close to receiving yours.


----------



## shak85

Whats the difference between the pico power and the pico portable amp (not the slim one)  ?


----------



## LFC_SL

shak85 said:


> Whats the difference between the pico power and the pico portable amp (not the slim one)  ?



http://www.head-fi.org/t/528770/headamp-pico-power-pre-order-thread/0_100

More power, removable battery, smaller dimensions, more refined design


----------



## shak85

lfc_sl said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/528770/headamp-pico-power-pre-order-thread/0_100
> 
> More power, removable battery, smaller dimensions, more refined design





>


 
 So the battery in portable amp is not removable ? In this case if the battery malfunactions the amp is unusable?


----------



## Currawong

I don't think the battery can't be replaced, simply that it isn't a user replaceable part. Modern batteries are pretty good though so you should be fine for many years with it.


----------



## shak85

currawong said:


> I don't think the battery can't be replaced, simply that it isn't a user replaceable part. Modern batteries are pretty good though so you should be fine for many years with it.


 
 Thanks for the info . I want to get a neutral amp for my phones , neutrality means the most to me , price comes second and i like the fact the pico is also portable.
  
 Out of the three models , pico slim , pico portable amp , pico power amp which one would you recommend and how is the sound of these amps?


----------



## M3NTAL

As an amplifier alone - I prefer the Power to the Original. I've yet to try the slim.  The Pico Amp/DAC is convenient and has a nice form factor.


----------



## cooperpwc

The Pico Slim is ideal for IEMs because of the volume control (and it is tiny). They are all good but for pure sound quality, the Power is the best of the three.


----------



## purk

m3ntal said:


> As an amplifier alone - I prefer the Power to the Original. I've yet to try the slim.  The Pico Amp/DAC is convenient and has a nice form factor.


 
 The power is clearly the best sounding of the three.  I wish Justin will release a hi-rez Pico DAC in the future.


----------



## shak85

purk said:


> The power is clearly the best sounding of the three.  I wish Justin will release a hi-rez Pico DAC in the future.


 
 Thanks a lot for the info. I will go for the power then. Now i just need to save some cash . My wallet will hate me for this


----------



## LFC_SL

cooperpwc said:


> The Pico Slim is ideal for IEMs because of the volume control (and it is tiny). They are all good but for pure sound quality, the Power is the best of the three.



The power is still fine with iem on low gain and the swing on the dial has enough play


----------



## cooperpwc

lfc_sl said:


> The power is still fine with iem on low gain and the swing on the dial has enough play


 
  
 Indeed. I use it for IEMs.


----------



## Infoseeker

I love the coloring of my Pico DAC/AMP. Is the Pico Power less colored than it? If not, I guess I'll stick to the original one.
  
 Question, where does the Triad L3 stand against newer portable amps like the Pico Power (ignoring the size issues)?


----------



## IceClass

lfc_sl said:


> The power is still fine with iem on low gain and the swing on the dial has enough play


 
  
  
 Yep. I was using a Pico Power with IEMs and loved it. In the end, I traded the power for a Pico Slim purely for size reasons.
 The power does have the edge sound quality-wise though.


----------



## tracyca

I have both pico slim and pico power and they are both quality amps! They both are great for IEM.


----------



## upstateguy

Has anyone besides Currawong compared the Pico Power to the O2?


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## justin w.

it is intentionally made as an old school style portable amp, as i had never done one before


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## justin w.

Yes of course i remember you. And i'm in one of the photos there
  
 If you look at a high quality universal 9V charger that charges 2 or 4 batteries, there is quite a bit of circuitry inside them which is required in order to charge batteries the right way. It was not possible for me to put this into the Pico Power without adding significant size to the amp. You can also get up to 40 hours of battery life with the highest capacity li-po 9V batteries. It's not for everyone, but i do still have the regular Pico amp or Pico DAC/Amp if you want to leave it plugged in all the time.


----------



## Currawong

Now if only you could make a CCK-compatible high-res DAC that would fit in a Pico Slim case and a dual-component leather case for both....


----------



## LFC_SL

Holy thread bump! The Pico Power clearly is not designed for desktop use and neither does it have a DAC so lack of ac is meh. I really like that 9v batteries last so long and particularly in this age where all of our toys have to be charged overnight. With that said if Justin wants the next headamp portable to be rechargeable that is fine


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## Jalo

Please forgive for not reading through the whole thread, but can anyone help to point to any comparison to the RSA balance amps ( Intruder, SR71b) etc.


----------



## dallan

I personally like this better than those.


----------



## myap2328

I am actually wondering if Headamp is still around with their website not updated...


----------



## LFC_SL

A few vendors have not updated their websites in ages (notably toxic cables) but evidently they are doing well enough from people reading Internet forums and placing orders via email or whatnot


----------



## richsto

upstateguy said:


> Has anyone besides Currawong compared the Pico Power to the O2?




Yep. Didn't care for the O2 - went immediately back. Harsh and sibilent, at least with my setup and ears. Pico Power is just in a different league. Much more neutral with more "authority" and control over the lower registers. Drives my HE400s better than any of the portables I have tested. Your mileage may vary.....


----------



## upstateguy

richsto said:


> upstateguy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone besides Currawong compared the Pico Power to the O2?
> ...


 
  
 Did you try it with any other headphones or just the orthos?


----------



## richsto

upstateguy said:


> Did you try it with any other headphones or just the orthos?




Yes, Senn HD25's. To be fair, I didn't listen a lot. It was one of those "ugh" this really doesn't sound good listening sessions. Thought something might he wrong with it and sent it back the next day. Tested fine and checked out at the manufacturer. It's a popular amp just didn't work for me.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

myap2328 said:


> I am actually wondering if Headamp is still around with their website not updated...


 
  
 HeadAmp is very much still around.


----------



## Mooses9

iron_dreamer said:


> HeadAmp is very much still around.




Out of curiosity why the hush on the you would think the pico power and pico slim would get some kind of conversation yet nothing at all seems like all these new amps are taking up all the lime light while good amps are getting nit talked about.


----------



## richsto

Not sure why....the Pico Power is truly one of the best portable amps I've heard - ever. I don't even mind changing the 9 volts out.


----------



## Mooses9

I have not heard it I have the pico slim is it kinda like that very neutral not coloured but lots of power? I was very impressed with the pico slim I use it for iems only so it suits me very well but built quality is great digital volume chip is perfection size is crazy. I imagine the pico power is all the but larger.


----------



## purk

mooses9 said:


> I have not heard it I have the pico slim is it kinda like that very neutral not coloured but lots of power? I was very impressed with the pico slim I use it for iems only so it suits me very well but built quality is great digital volume chip is perfection size is crazy. I imagine the pico power is all the but larger.


 
 Around 2.5 times bigger I think but the Power has very nice sound quality and a step up for sure from the Pico Slim.  Size & volume control wise, nothing beats the Pico Slim.


----------



## IceClass

I miss my Pico Power but I dream of a balanced version that still somehow would run on 9V batteries.
 I love the 9V power source.


----------



## dallan

I was first on the waiting list so got one of the first ones out. Used it today as a matter of fact. It is a great amp. Gotta say though that it is my back up at this point because i just got the Hugo dac/amp which is an awesome combo, better than my home set up dac wise and amp is robust too. Of course the price is huge, more six times as expensive as the Pico Power. So, if i wasn't crazy i'd have just stayed with the CLAS or AK120 and the Pico Power but ya know……..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in for a dime, in for a dollar in this hobby i guess.


----------



## Currawong

DAPs have taken all the focus from portable amps lately, but there is still a place for amps I reckon, such as with the cheaper DAPs that aren't so great with full-sized headphones.


----------



## Mooses9

This is very true I guess we live in a civilization where everyone is looking for someone that "kinda"does what it should do than about do what it should do. And those daps that do what they are supposed to do cost a good amount and people don't wanna pay if they can get away with cheap gear. it drives me crazy. And the problem is there are suppliers for these cheap gear to these people who are looking for it. It's nuts.

I will always buy good brand name amps and dacs and Daps and everything else because it's all in the detail.

Headamp makes some great amps and that can't be refuted.


----------



## henryjing




----------



## henryjing

I am a big fan of Pico, have owned both Pico DAC/AMP and Pico Power. What I like about Pico is 1. Clear background 2. Crystal sound 3. Nice control on iem 4. Drive my HD600 perfect 5. Perfect size with my players 6. Really portable 7. Nice leather case


----------



## henryjing

Just forgot to mention, my original purpose of buying a Pico is to provide portable solution for my pk1 EarPods and both of my Pico work perfect with my pk1s


----------



## henryjing

I listen to classical music and most of them are historical recordings, which recorded in 1930s to 1950s in mono, ie, Furtwangler's. You really don't wanna more noise from amp. That's why clear background is extremely important to me. Pico amp does well on this, probably the best amp in term of clear background. And as a classical fan, I like the original true sound instead of those too much decorated fake sound. One more reason a classical fans should choose Pico is that it provides very crystal sound on piano.


----------



## richsto

I am also using the Pico Power with the X5 - great synergy with the HE-400s. Neutral across the entire range, non existent noise floor, powerful enough to drive difficult loads. Two thumbs way up!



Sometimes a little too much "synergy".


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I keep coming back to this amp. The ALO Rx ran a close second, but this is still my end game portable. Perfect.


----------



## dallan

Me too. I use the Hugo mostly but when using the CLAS with my iPod classic I always use the Pico Power. it is part of my backup rig that gets use often and never disappoints.


----------



## dallan

I am getting a pair of iem's with very low impedance. Does anyone know what the output impedance of the pico power is?? I know the regular pico is below one ohm. Justin, feel free if you see this post.


----------



## cooperpwc

dallan said:


> I am getting a pair of iem's with very low impedance. Does anyone know what the output impedance of the pico power is?? I know the regular pico is below one ohm. Justin, feel free if you see this post.


 
  
 Tyl at Inner Fidelity measured output impedance of the Pico Power at 0.1929 ohms.


----------



## dallan

Cool, at'll work. thanks!


----------



## Shini44

en_r said:


> *Bass*: The PP tames the slightly bloomy bass of the TH900 while retaining the bass slam. Very punchy sounding amp. *Bass extension suffers slightly, and it has a noticeably shorter bass decay than the Portaphile*. Still- clean, powerful, and controlled bass from the TH900's, without a lot of the "bloom" is quite nice.
> ("Softly as a Morning Sunrise" from Hiromi's Sonicbloom)


 
  
 so if i am listening to J-pop with very fast bass, should i go with Portaphile? or?


----------



## justin w.

Laser engraving a new batch of Pico Power boxes today


----------



## Shini44

justin w. said:


> Laser engraving a new batch of Pico Power boxes today


 
 i am so hungry for a new portable amp "Flagship", like for real  yet this time with better mids and bigger sound stage, also if the bass decay would improve that would be nice, cause in that area sadly its losing to the portaphile 627, 
  
 if the new Pico Portable flagship will improve the above point, it will be #1 for any user <3  i think it should be something worth 1000$-1200$ and the big bro of the pico power
  
 but god knows if that day will come or not :<  
  
 hope to see this dream be a reality one day.


----------



## dallan

Still loving my Pico Power!!! Used it today, and i was the first order originally. Good as ever.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

justin w. said:


> Laser engraving a new batch of Pico Power boxes today


 

 I still love my Pico Power. It has actually been serving as my desktop amp for the past 6 months and it is perfect for IEMs. It drives my recently arrived ETHER beautifully too.
  
 Justin; I would love to see you create a balanced (trans)portable amp, along the lines of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon...


----------



## gancanjam

Can anyone please compare Pico Power with Chord Mojo ?  would help many out here , Thanks a lot !


----------



## vhsownsbeta

gancanjam said:


> Can anyone please compare Pico Power with Chord Mojo ?  would help many out here , Thanks a lot !


 

 What do you mean by compare? Mojo is a DAC/AMP, PP is an AMP. Do you want a comparison between Mojo standalone vs Mojo with PP?


----------



## gancanjam

Sorry perhaps I was not specific, wanted a comparison between Mojo and Pico Power as a portable Amp working with DAPs like AK240 and driving headphones/earphones.
  
 In the last San Jose meetup heard AK240 >>Pico Power >>HE 1000 setup, was blown away ! So thought of purchasing it, now i could see Chord Mojo also in the talks so wanted to decide between the two.
  
 I have a AK240 so would be great if anyone can provide inputs on AK240 + Pico Power Amp Vs AK240 + Chord Mojo Amp to be precise


----------



## proid

Does your Pico Power has scratching noise when adjusting the volume?


----------



## justhavingfun

proid said:


> Does your Pico Power has scratching noise when adjusting the volume?


 
 You can try the contact cleaner for your volume pot. Mine was making a scratching noise and spray of contact cleaner eliminated the noise.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

The Pico Power is currently in-stock at HeadAmp and ready to ship immediately in most colors.
  
 Use promo code picopowerplus to save $100 when you buy the Pico Power together with any headphone or IEM (excludes STAX).
  
 http://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-pico-power/


----------



## TheDreamthinker

gancanjam said:


> Sorry perhaps I was not specific, wanted a comparison between Mojo and Pico Power as a portable Amp working with DAPs like AK240 and driving headphones/earphones.
> 
> I thought of purchasing it, now i could see Chord Mojo also in the talks so wanted to decide between the two.


 
  
 I wanted to ask the same thing. In terms of output power and driving versatility.
 I would be pairing it with a output impedance modded AK100.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Makiah S

gancanjam said:


> Sorry perhaps I was not specific, wanted a comparison between Mojo and Pico Power as a portable Amp working with DAPs like AK240 and driving headphones/earphones.
> 
> In the last San Jose meetup heard AK240 >>Pico Power >>HE 1000 setup, was blown away ! So thought of purchasing it, now i could see Chord Mojo also in the talks so wanted to decide between the two.
> 
> I have a AK240 so would be great if anyone can provide inputs on AK240 + Pico Power Amp Vs AK240 + Chord Mojo Amp to be precise



mmmmmm, I'm happy to hear that. My iBasso PB2 just died and I chose the PicoPower as it's replacement. Amazon, had it in stock thankfully. I even double up and grabbed a 4 year warranty! Still, hopefully if iBasso get's back to me I can compare these two monstrous power houses!


----------



## Makiah S

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HV4KFSA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Real quick though, these are the batteries that are recommended on the HeadAmp website, has any one else tried them? I've seen the Bigger 740 mAh 9vs http://www.batterymart.com/p-c-rli-9600-9v-lithium-ion-charger.html and I'm not sure if These will make a big enough impact, to merit the increase in price... 

If they REALLY do make a difference, then Chances are I'll get them


----------



## Makiah S

A shame this thread isn't more active, got my PicoPower in today. Right off the bat, I got a little more powerful bass when I swapped into 600mAh 9v over the alkaline duracells, even worse the batteries my unit shipped in are from 2012! They are set to expire this December <.< shame on the Japanese Seller I got them from, either way the price was really good so no worries. 

Still so far, coming from my PB2 I notice the PicoPower amp is a LOT blacker, though my Pb2 was designed for Balanced use, and I primarily use'd it for SE, so it's not a 100% fair comparison, still I'm quite happy with it :3 I'll have some official impressions and a review here shortly!


----------



## headwhacker (Jul 8, 2017)

Pico Power available on Massdrop


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

The Pico Power available on Massdrop is the same as the original in every way, except the chassis finish is a new matte bead-blast that we have been introducing across our Pico line.  Still a few days left for those who were looking to get in on this deal.


----------



## heo44

Mshenay said:


> A shame this thread isn't more active, got my PicoPower in today. Right off the bat, I got a little more powerful bass when I swapped into 600mAh 9v over the alkaline duracells, even worse the batteries my unit shipped in are from 2012! They are set to expire this December <.< shame on the Japanese Seller I got them from, either way the price was really good so no worries.
> 
> Still so far, coming from my PB2 I notice the PicoPower amp is a LOT blacker, though my Pb2 was designed for Balanced use, and I primarily use'd it for SE, so it's not a 100% fair comparison, still I'm quite happy with it :3 I'll have some official impressions and a review here shortly!


hello, can you give me a short review about the Pico Power pls !!!


----------



## Makiah S (Jul 10, 2017)

heo44 said:


> hello, can you give me a short review about the Pico Power pls !!!



Wire with gain :3

super transparent amp with a lot of power

with the Mass Drop price I HIGHLY recommend purchasing one.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Just a few hours left to score a black Pico Power for $249 at Massdrop! https://www.massdrop.com/buy/headamp-pico-portable-dac-amp


----------



## headwhacker (Jul 13, 2017)

The best portable amp and perfect match for the ipod classic. Driving HD800 perfectly fine.


----------



## Makiah S

headwhacker said:


> *The best portable amp* and perfect match for the ipod classic. Driving HD800 perfectly fine.



I can support that claim! It'll even drive my HE 4


----------



## headwhacker

Is there a problem with Li-ion type 9V batteries with Pico Power? I already tried 2 different brands. Both Li-ion works just fine on other devices. Measured with a DMM, the output is 8.5V. But if I put the Li-ion batteries in Pico Power there is no power delivered to the amp. I have to re-seat the batteries multiple times (doing this by just touching the terminals of the battery to the amp leads without inserting them fully) until the power light indicator lights up red. It will continue to power the amp just fine until I flip the switch off.  

Then turning the amp on again, there is no power. I have to reseat the battery several times again until the amp turns on. With NiMH or Alkaline batteries there is no problem. Has anyone experience a similar problem? Or is Li-ion battery not suitable for Pico power?


----------



## Makiah S

I've got 600mA Li-Ion in mine and I'm having 0 issues with them. Could be the brand


----------



## headwhacker

Mshenay said:


> I've got 600mA Li-Ion in mine and I'm having 0 issues with them. Could be the brand


Which brand are you using?


----------



## Makiah S

headwhacker said:


> Which brand are you using?


EBL, this is the exact product I purchased from amazon
https://www.amazon.com/EBL-600mAh-Rechargeable-Batteries-Lithium-ion/dp/B00HV4KFSA?th=1

Some have mentioned another brand,
http://www.batterymart.com/p-c-rli-9600-9v-lithium-ion-charger.html
Those are 720 mAh but are a VERY tight fit so I'd imagine there may be a potential for damage to the chassis possibly internal PCB or the batteries them selvs, as the EBL's I'm using are already very snug and I'd be very apprehensive to try and cram something larger then them into the Pico Power


----------



## the diode

How does the Pico Power compare to the VE RA Plus?


----------



## depthgrammar (Sep 12, 2018)

-


----------



## jwbrent

Just ordered a Pico Power in gray to use with my Qutest DAC and D8000 / Utopia headphones. Should all work nicely together.


----------



## jwbrent (May 22, 2019)

Received my Pico Power today. As someone who can be finicky about fit and finish, @HeadAmpTeam makes a beautiful little amp. The leather case is a nice touch, and will keep my PP safe for years to come.

Burning it in with a Qutest and D8000; so far, I’m very happy with the sound.


----------



## purk

Good lucks and enjoy years of trouble free service!


----------



## jwbrent (Jun 4, 2019)

I just posted my review of the Pico Power ... outstanding in many ways!


----------



## jwbrent

wow, the Pico Power thread hasn’t gotten any love in 17 months ... fabulous battery powered amplifier that puts out ½ watt into 32 ohms.


----------



## purk

jwbrent said:


> wow, the Pico Power thread hasn’t gotten any love in 17 months ... fabulous battery powered amplifier that puts out ½ watt into 32 ohms.


It is a great amp man...glad u like it.


----------



## Makiah S

purk said:


> It is a great amp man...glad u like it.


Still have mine! Works plenty well still sounds great


----------



## Adu

Hi guys,

I own this beautiful headphone amplifier; I use it mainly with my Fiio X5 (I) DAP but unfortunately the X5 battery has gone…. so I’m looking for a new DAP to replace my old X5. 
I wish a DAP with clean output line and good DAC’s, not necessarily interesting in Android or Linux DAP’s. Thank you in advance for your advices.


----------

